# Supporting our Wounded Soldiers - Discussion of Various Funds Available



## military granny

This is so amazing, that they would come up with this idea. And lets hope they don't have to use them all !

http://www.ppcli.com/files/OpSmallPack.pdf


----------



## Blakey

I'm sorry but, as a member of said regiment you can paint me with the cynical brush....What the hell is a wounded soldier going to do with a miniature camp flag?
As well


> PPCLI Association crest and the Regimental hat badge. Included was a letter from the
> President, along with a tag on the bag, on who we are *and how to join*.


 ?
Is this supposed to be part of a recruiting drive for the association?

Bring it, I've got big shoulders.


----------



## X Royal

Blakey I can't disagree with you.
The idea of the small packs for all wounded is great. 
The regimental identification on the items to represent the donors is also not a problem.
But the attempt to get assoc. members from those requiring the kits is in my opinion going a little too far.

Pro Patria


----------



## Journeyman

OK then, I'll try and lay my opinion gently upon your big shoulders.......

This looks like a great idea. It fills a need. It shows initiative. Any belittling comes across as petty and missing the whole point - - the on-line equivalent of picking fly-shit out of pepper. No matter how wonderful the silver lining, some people will see only the cloud.

The miniature flag merely shows unit pride. I'm not VP, but I have no heartache with it. These troops will be in an American military hospital - - PPCLI have a linked history with US units. Someone may see it, and it will sink in that Canada IS paying its way...at the high rate of exchange - - Canadian soldiers' lives.

The Association membership info is simply marketing. I'm sure they don't expect the casualty to fill out a membership form; if someone sees this package, and the positive effect it is having on the soldier, and it provides them with info on how _they_ can support the Association / hospital package program, is that a bad thing? And if it DOES cause one more soldier to join the Association, so that they can possibly produce _more_ good for the troops, is THAT a bad thing? Not in my opinion.

My shoulders, however, are not that big.....so please keep your whiny pettiness to yourself.


----------



## military granny

IMPO ......Guys don't you think that any sign of home for these men or women would be comfort to them.The soldiers that will receive these packs are a long way from what they know, home, platoon,and other Canadians. To me the regimental flag etc. of the PPCLI would be a comfort because while on tour this is what they see. You few that are complaining about the regimental flag, would you want to see a regiment in A'stan without pride in their brothers at arms. Without the pride we have in all our regiments we would have dissension in the ranks. And where would that get us?


----------



## Cansoldier89

As someone thats stayed in Langstuhl and been a guest of the system, I agree that this is a need that had to be filled. In my case as well as one other that I have personal experience with, our escort out of theatre was given money by the Canadian hospital staff in order to purchase us some suitable clothing to wear around the hospital outside of the usual issued gown or scrubs. When we left Germany we were wearing donated clothing from an unknown source (ie outdoor apparel). Underwear, socks etc. all had to be purchased for us in Germany. We also had to have toiletries bought for us as well. This all came about after getting over our initial trepidation in asking for this stuff as we had no idea what our entitlements were. All we were told was if we needed anything just ask.(rather vague)This did not include beer by the way. (ha)
    We also had a Marine from Iraq in our room (IED blast). He had his initial "wounded warrior"  pack upon arrival, (toiletries, shorts ,t-shirt, underwear, socks, writing material, and a few other items that I cannot remember but it even included  a CD player although I'm sure he hadn't grabbed his CD collection before being evacuated. He also had a 250.00 clothing allowance to get him back home and someone dedicated to shopping for these items for him.  (ie size, style, colour preference, footwear req'd etc.) 
     Now I appreciate that as Cdn soldiers we may not receive all that the Americans get but being in that situation you should not have to "ask" for anything. What is available should be offered and if not required used for the next unfortunate soldier. 
     As for the regimental stuff, The Americans had their national flag (cloth) as well as a unit flag (cloth) outside of their rooms. We had a Sheila Copps freebie paper flag glued to a straw (CHEAP PRICKS). So in this case as long as there is a real Cdn flag outside the doors of the wounded and a camp flag (Patricia) to go along with the Patricia inside I see no harm. 
     The flag point was something I brought up to the staff as I left.
     Thanks for the rant.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Cansoldier89, thank you very much for your perspective on this and for sharing your experience with such candor.

Pro Patria


----------



## Kat Stevens

Okay, so does this apply only wounded Patricias, then?  There is also an Engineer Sqn, some gun bunnies, armd troops, plus a zillion other trades over there.  I'm not trying to pick fly poo out of the pepper, but what about their Regimental Pride?  You may fire when ready.... :warstory:


----------



## Michael Dorosh

military granny said:
			
		

> IMPO ......Guys don't you think that any sign of home for these men or women would be comfort to them.The soldiers that will receive these packs are a long way from what they know, home, platoon,and other Canadians. To me the regimental flag etc. of the PPCLI would be a comfort because while on tour this is what they see. You few that are complaining about the regimental flag, would you want to see a regiment in A'stan without pride in their brothers at arms. Without the pride we have in all our regiments we would have dissension in the ranks. And where would that get us?



And if that "Patricia" is really a reservist from one of dozens of other regimetns, to whom he already pays association dues? 

In all honesty though, it is a good idea reminiscent of what the Auxiliary Services did in the world wars.


----------



## military granny

Gentlemen does it really matter which regiment picked this up and ran with it? If it was the Engineers or Armored , who cares so long as one of them did it. The men or women that end up in Germany I'm sure don't care so long as they have something to wear that their backsides aren't sticking out for the world to see. And don't have to depend on some one to go get them shaving and hygiene equipment. I'm just saying it was a great idea no matter who did it.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I agree, it is a great idea.... but would a Patricia be delighted to wear red over blue kit covered in Engineer logos?


----------



## military granny

Well Kat
The alternative is a hospital gown with their butt hanging out so when you have a 6 foot tall 200 pound soldier with his butt,among other things, hanging out of one of those fancy gowns I think they would put on almost anything. And whether its PPCLI Burgundy or Engineer red and blue I think it would matter not.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Okay, you win, I'm an idiot....never mind...Ric A Dam Doo's all around 8)


----------



## Cansoldier89

This discussion just sets up everyone else's organisations to follow suit. Why not an engineer kit or arty or whoever. Let's just get it done through are own associations then. Although IMOI a generic (ie. no regimental affiliation) kit may have been the best route. This is not to snipe at the Patricia's associations efforts.


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Engineer Association is a joke, wrapped in travesty, concealed in a cash grab.... never happen


----------



## military granny

For sure Cansoldier  That would be the best idea. This is something our government should have had at the ready long ago, but they didn't have a whole lot to do with the military till the last couple months. But that's another subject. And I'm sure that if the rest of the regiments picked this up as well it would be a great thing, as I said it matters not who did it as long as its available.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Fantastic Idea,

I know I went through the same situation as Cansoldier89, way back in '94, and how awkward it was to ask for anything even though card blanche was offered to us byt the Americans.

Good going Military Granny for brining this up.

dileas

tess


----------



## Blakey

I stand by my comment, wether people like it or not. 
I wasn't sniping at the "act" of sending these much needed items persay, it was the ulterior motives that *I* perceived that raised my brow.

As I had explained to Cansoldier89 earlier today at work, a little anonymity goes a long way, why must someone (or for that matter some organizations) feel the need to promote their cause while carrying out these good deeds.


----------



## the 48th regulator

> As I had explained to Cansoldier89 earlier today at work, a little anonymity goes a long way, why must someone (or for that matter some organizations) feel the need to promote their cause while carrying out these good deeds.



What cause would that be??  Take care my injured brother your regimenatal family cares for you......

God forbid eh?  

dileas

tess


----------



## Blakey

Whatever possessed you to think that I thought that taking care of regimental brothers, as you put it, was a bad thing? 
Why are you reading into what I have posted, seems clear to me, 
*I have a problem with the association trying to recruit new members with these packages.* 
There, now its all in bold letters so people won't be confused... :


----------



## Michael OLeary

And why would you consider it such a bad thing for the Association to encourage Regimental members to join?  It's not as if joining the Association is the price of the package.


----------



## the 48th regulator

> Why are you reading into what I have posted, seems clear to me,
> I have a problem with the association trying to recruit new members with these packages.



And maybe be able to have the soldiers of today who will join, and offer an input on what best to put in the package.

There is no concpiracy theory that I see.

dileas

tess


----------



## military granny

Gents I really don't see anything wrong with info on the association in these care packages. It doesnot mean these men and women will sign up but maybe there are members of the PPCLI that don't know what the association is all about and it will steer them one way or the other,who knows but its not as if there is some BIG HAIRY MONSTER of a Sergent standing over these people making them sign on the dotted line,_ is there?_


----------



## iramac

I am impressed with the initiative of those ppcli involved in looking out for those in need of some personal care. those needing that personal touch wont let anyone know that they need it and keep their strength to appear strong , as a survival mechanism. i know from personal experience as a sufferer of ptsd that the caring of others is so necessary and that the uncaring of some is so destructive. I was with the ppcli first battalion in calgary and am currently a calgary police officer involved in the fatal shooting of a Sudanese male after he had stabbed me in the bicep. the lack of support during crucial moments is devastating. Great work on the support for those in need, ira


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Who gives a rat's ass what flag or application is in the package. What if it was the Legion? Who really cares? If I was still there, and wounded, I'd have no problem putting the PPCLI flag on my table if they sent it to me. It would be a reminder that SOMEONE in Canada was still thinking of me. 

I guess it's easy to to see fault in a simple gesture when your head is up your ass.


----------



## military granny

Too true Recceguy. As stated before I just hope and pray we don't need to use anymore of them.


----------



## PPCLI Regimental Adjutant

Good day to all.  Before I begin, let me introduce myself, I am the Regimental Adjutant for the PPCLI and I am also the Secretary/Treasurer for the PPCLI Association.  This website was referred to me from my counterpart in the RCR.  It was good to see all of the comments regarding the endeavor that the PPCLI Association initiated, OPERATION SMALL PACK.  I would like to clear up some misinformation regarding some of the comments made in this forum.  The intent of the PPCLI Association was to assist and support the soldiers, regardless of originating unit/MOC/trade, of the Task Force.  We, the Regiment believe that once you have worked along side, with, or attached in any capacity, you are one of us.  I have found in my current job, and after having spent some time in our different Battalions and other units, that most of our soldiers, until they are releasing/retiring do not know that the PPCLI Association exists!  This was not a recruiting drive, nor an attempt to gain awareness by the Association, it was truly an endeavor to assist soldiers by soldiers.  Included in each PACK, was a letter from our President, letting each soldier know that we, the PPCLI Association are here to support them.  Attached to the bag was a tag, with the Association logo, on how to contact the Association, should the receiving soldier wish to do so.  I can confirm, that there was no hidden agenda by the Association, should anyone require more information you can contact me directly at:  radjt@ppcli.com

Once a Patricia, Always a Patricia


----------



## military granny

Thank you. I know IMPO this is a good idea and thanks to the association for doing this for our guys and gals in theater.


----------



## Centurian1985

For anyone else interested:  http://assoc.ppcli.com/


----------



## Elisha

What a fantastic idea.  I was talking to my husband who is a retired Patricia and he thinks that this is a great idea.  We all hope that these small packs need not be used but it is a great gesture on behalf of the association to do this for all those soldiers who may happen to pass through Germany in a time of need.


Elisha


----------



## GO!!!

Great idea, IMHO.

As to the Regimental Association hitting up the injured for new members, it's kind of a non - issue for the Patricias. We are all forced, I mean, _encouraged_ to make our regimental donations, and up them when promoted. Those who neglect to make the appropriate contribution are usually expected to explain their actions to their CoC. Needless to say, compliance is high. 

If the injured Sappers, Gunners, Tankers and assorted militia are too steeped in unit pride to wear PPCLI PT gear as opposed to an easy access gown, they are more than welcome to send it back. 

I'll take it if I get hurt!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Kudos to the RAdjt for clearing things up.

VP


----------



## 3rd Herd

One reason for joining the Regimental Associations:

Just prior to the Second World War the Bn in Victoria had some horses. These were used for the CO, DCO and others for parades. Defaulters had the duty to clean out the stables and dispose of the manure. For those of you familiar with the Macaulay point area the ground is not hospitable for growing gardens. At the end of the day certain defaulters would sell the manure off to local wives for use in their gardens. This then provide funds for a trip to the saloons and red light establishments on Johnson Street and usually resulted in an appearance on defaulters parade again. Well some accountant type in Ottawa sent as message inquiring why the remittance by the Bn. in Victoria for 'official' manure sales was less than the other serving Bn. This message was passed down the chain of command to be addressed and answered. A Sergent who could not read ended up with the request for an answer took it to one of the defaulters who could and asked for help. The defaulter read the message and quickly sensed the end of free piss ups replied "Sergent, we pile the manure outside and all this rain just washes it away". This answer was carefully written down and forwarded back to Ottawa. In the next years budget lol and behold was funding to build a roof over the manure storage pile. Now this tid bit of regimental history plus a selection of photo's and maps from the pre war period earned this Patricia an A+ on a geography paper. The original teller of the story received a condensed course in computer operations allowing him the chance to communicate with members he had been out of touch with for over forty years, plus the ability to order directly from the kit shop. If your are ever in Victoria and see a 90+ year old guy shuffling down the board walk in brand new PPCLI sweats there is proof the Association lives on.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

All,

The Royal Canadian Regiment Association has put together a program to help provide some essential kit for wounded soldiers who arrive in Germany with NOTHING....It goes to all of our wounded, regardless of Reg. affiliation. Details on the program can be found here:

http://www.execulink.com/~thercran/newsletter.htm



*Support to Afghanistan Task Force*

As detailed in the Minutes, it was decided at the AGM to support the 1st Battalion by carrying on the same support to the Task Force as that provided in the past by the PPCLI Association. When seriously wounded or injured soldiers must be emergency evacuated through Germany to Canada there is insufficient time for their kit to accompany them, and they arrive without a uniform, shaving kit, etc. It may be several weeks before their personal kit catches up to them. To solve the problem, the Association will provide a hospital pack to accompany them, consisting of a sports bag with underwear, shaving kit, T shirts, track suit with the Regimental logo. This would be provided to all emergency evacuated personnel of the Task Force regardless of regimental affiliation.

Cost of each pack is $100, and it was agreed at the AGM that the Association would make an initial purchase of up to 25 packs. Branches or individuals are invited to participate by purchasing one, two, or whatever number of packs. Cheques should be made out to The RCR Fund and forwarded to the Chairman, RCR Association at London ON. Individuals will receive a receipt for a charitable donation. A letter will be enclosed with each pack, informing that the pack is provided through The RCR Association, with the name and address of the Branch or donor.



Cheques can be sent to:

The RCR Fund
c/o Chairman, The RCR Association
750 Elizabeth St. - London, ON. - N5Y 4T7

I understand that they'll accept any sized donation, as not everyone is going to be equipped to send a full $100. Your generosity is appreciated.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## tomahawk6

I would also suggest dropping Soldiers Angels an email to see if they can provide personal items to wounded Canadian soldiers.

dmackay@soldiersangels.org

http://www.military.com/MilitaryReport/0,12914,106326,00.html


----------



## missing1

for a picture of the contents go to this link

http://xsorbit27.com/users5/thercrassociationmessageboard/index.php/topic,1569/post-7366#msg7366

 Dave


----------



## tomahawk6

Soldiers Angels has volunteers at Landstuhl and would be able to visit with Canadian wounded ASAP. They have packs filled with all the items that wounded soldiers can use. They have done alot of good and continue to do so.


----------



## muskrat89

I have sent this to Unit #95 ANAVETS in New Brunswick (I'm a past President; Mrs Fiddlehead is the current Pres) and they plan to support this program to the best of their ability. They have also forwarded to Dominion Command, in hopes that Dominion, and othe ANAVETS Units across Canada will consider supporting it.

A clarification though - this point of contact (the RCR) will get packs to the troops that need them, regardless of who is manning the Roto (VanDoos, RCDs, PPCLI, etc)?


----------



## Michael OLeary

This initiative follows the Operation SMALL PACK created by the PPCLI Association.  The Hospital Packs are provided to any soldier of the task force who requires one on evacuation to hospital out of theatre, regardless of cap badge.  The packs are being assembled by the 1RCR Kit Shop.





http://thercr.ca/hospital_packs.htm


----------



## muskrat89

They don't make the sick PPCLIs wear RCR t-shirts do they???   


Thanks, Michael, for the clarification...


----------



## Michael OLeary

The Regimental Kit Shop in London is now prepared to accept donations by credit card (in any amount) toward the Hospital Pack program:

contact@thercrkitshop.com

Ph. 519-660-5332
Fax. 519-660-5344

701 Oxford St East
London, Ontario
N5Y-4T7

http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=categories/index.php&catid=105


----------



## Lockness

Just got off the phone with M. Cpl. Mike Phillips and made a $200 donation.  So far they've only received 5 donations so far although the program just getting going at the Kit Shop.

I challenge any other "Civvies" who frequent this forum to match or beat my $200 donation.

IHMO it is such a worthwhile program that helps send a message of support to the soldiers in their time of need.


Lockness

P.S. My first post. =)


----------



## Michael OLeary

Lockness, thank you for your support.  

There have been only a few donations processed through the Kit Shop route to date (we started that payment option yesterday), but the Association has received, or committed from their own funds, about $6500 for the program thus far.  The Regiment and the Association greatly appreciate the contributions of everyone who has supported the Hospital Pack program at any level.  Tax receipts will be issued to all donors on provision of the necessary details to send a receipt, and letters identifying donors are being forwarded to the 1RCR Kit Shop to be included in the packs as they are put together and sent to Afghianistan.

Pro Patria


----------



## manhole

Woodstock Unit #95 ANAVETS will be making a contribution and we challenge other ANAVETS units and Legion branches to do the same.


----------



## vonGarvin

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> They don't make the sick PPCLIs wear RCR t-shirts do they???
> 
> 
> Thanks, Michael, for the clarification...


Hey, if I were wounded in theatre and I was given a bunch of swag from the North Battleford Rifles, I would wear it with pride!


(I know your post is in good humour, and so is mine)

Seriously, though, this is an OUTSTANDING project.

For M O'L: can our VCP contributions be targetted for this project?  Or is this separate?

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary

von Garvin said:
			
		

> For M O'L: can our VCP contributions be targetted for this project?  Or is this separate?



This is a separate initiative being supported by the Association and by donations.


----------



## manhole

Also taking donations:

Regimental HQ
PPCLI
PO Box 10500 Stn Forces
Edmonton, AB   T5J 4J5

make donations payable to: Hamilton Gault Memorial Fund, "Operation Small Pack"

I am sure any donation to either the RCR or PPCLI for this worthy project will be gratefully acceptedl.


----------



## Infanteer

Lockness said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with M. Cpl. Mike Phillips and made a $200 donation.  So far they've only received 5 donations so far although the program just getting going at the Kit Shop.
> 
> I challenge any other "Civvies" who frequent this forum to match or beat my $200 donation.
> 
> IHMO it is such a worthwhile program that helps send a message of support to the soldiers in their time of need.
> 
> 
> Lockness
> 
> P.S. My first post. =)



It's citizens like you who make the job worth it.   

Welcome to Army.ca


----------



## navymich

Lockness said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with M. Cpl. Mike Phillips and made a $200 donation.  So far they've only received 5 donations so far although the program just getting going at the Kit Shop.
> 
> I challenge any other "Civvies" who frequent this forum to match or beat my $200 donation.
> 
> IHMO it is such a worthwhile program that helps send a message of support to the soldiers in their time of need.



Just got off the phone with them myself.  Didn't quite match your donation Lockness, but I'm down for 1 Hosptial Pack.  Donations are still coming in slowly though, as they are only up to 8 now.

I agree, this is a great program and I strongly encourage others to participate too, for whatever amount you can give will help out.


----------



## ExistancE

navymich said:
			
		

> Donations are still coming in slowly though, as they are only up to 8 now.



My cheque is in the mail. I've posted this on other forums. Great initiative.


----------



## armyvern

Sent a cheque out today for a couple of packs on behalf of the husband and I. Does anyone know whether or not the R22eR has an iniative running along the same lines?

Vern


----------



## 3rd Herd

Just got off the phone with RHQ in Edmonton to one complain about lack of internet banking (modern technology takes awhile) and two to advise that my cheque is now in the mail too.


----------



## Penny

Following ExistanceE's example, my cheque is in the mail and I cc'd the info to another board that I haunt to challenge my friends to do the same.


----------



## RHFC_piper

I just wanted to thank all involvedin this;

When I got to Germany all I had in the way of clothing and personal hygene kit was what was in that bag.

It made a huge difference and I just wanted to say Thank you all.

And my thanks also goes out to the RCR Association.


----------



## ProPatria Mike

From an old Royal Canadian, let me say how gratifying it is to see you guys rallying around the banner in support of our wounded brethren. 

Pro Patria.


----------



## Michael OLeary

*SUPPORT TO WOUNDED SOLDIERS *(Revised 31 Oct 2006)

http://thercr.ca/support_our_soldiers.htm

*Support to Wounded Soldiers*
_(Revised 31 Oct 2006)_

The Support to Wounded Soldiers program, which originally targeted the raising of funds for Hospital Packs for soldiers wounded on operations in Afghanistan, has met with unexpected success. The Royal Canadian Regiment, and The RCR Association, would like to express their deepest gratitude to everyone who has contributed to this stage of our Support Program. We have received donations not only from members of the regimental family, but also from Canadians and Americans who share our concerns for providing for the well being of our soldiers.

Soldiers who have benefited from the Hospital Pack program have expressed their warmest thanks to all who have contributed. In their moment of greatest need, the generosity of all donors has made it possible to extend this simple but effective gesture to these soldiers on behalf of the Regiment and all who support them. 

As of Oct 2006, over $25,000 has been raised towards Hospital Packs. It is hoped, at this time, that this will be sufficient to support that particular initiative for the 1st and 2nd Battalions of the Regiment in Afghanistan over the next year, and to be prepared for the deployment of the 3rd Battalion in 2008. 

The intent of this program is to support wounded soldiers. Our first priority is to use donations to provide Hospital Packs to units of The Royal Canadian Regiment overseas in case they are needed. In the event that additional Hospital Packs are not required, remaining donations will be used to support wounded soldiers of the Royal Canadian Regiment and details of these new initiatives will be posted here.

*The Hospital Pack Program*

The Regimental Association of the RCR has in place a support program that provides clothing and amenities to wounded soldiers as they are evacuated from Afghanistan to Germany. These hospital packs were put together following an excellent example set by the PPCLI Association in support of their troops on previous rotations in the theatre.

Each pack provided to the soldiers contains sweats, t-shirts, under clothing, toiletries and other small items. They are provided to the soldiers on evacuation and, when the medical system has removed the combat clothing they were wearing, the pack contents become the soldiers' immediate level of support until the means to provide other items at the hospital fills his or her needs. These kits are (and have been) provided to any soldier of the battle group, regardless of their regimental affiliation. (This again follows the fine example set by our sister Regiment.) 

This program is being funded through donations to The RCR Association, with each pack costing $100 to assemble. 

The individual Hospital packs are assembled by the deployed Battalion's Kit Shop in Canada.

*Donations*

Donations of any size can be made toward the program, either by cheque to The RCR Association, or by credit card payment by contacting the RCR Kit Shop in London, ON. Cheques should be made out to The RCR Fund and forwarded to the Chairman, The RCR Association, Wolseley Barracks, 750 Elizabeth St, London ON N5Y 4T7.

Individuals will receive a receipt for a charitable donation from the Regiment. 

The Regimental Kit Shop in London is now prepared to accept credit card payments in any amount toward the Support to Wounded Soldiers program:

contact@thercrkitshop.com

Ph. 519-660-5332
Fax. 519-660-5344

701 Oxford St East
London, Ontario
N5Y-4T7

Donations page at The RCR Kit Shop website.  - LINK

For those who wish to consider donations to support other regimental programs of The Royal Canadian Regiment, please visit our Fund Development pages here - LINK.


----------



## vonGarvin

Wow, that's a great amount!  Congrats to all who contributed!


----------



## gelan

Nice job! I only wish I could afford to donate. I'm a student now, and don't make the same dough I used to in the Army 

I'll see what I can scrape out of my change jars!






P.S. that's a lot of sweet RCR swag! I wouldn't mind one of those packs for myself!!!  ;D


----------



## josh

Just wondering?  How come the Canadian Army or the Canadian taxpayer doesn't supply these hospital packs?  Don't they think of these things?   Makes sense to me.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Look at it this way, if the CF provided the pack it would probably be done through CFPSA.  The contents would all be standard items labeled "Canadian Forces" or "Army" like the grey sweats and t-shirts sold at Canex.  Allowing the Regiments and their Associations to operate these programs on their own has a few spin off benefits: the soldier receives something from his/her Regiment (or at least the Regiment with which they serve on operations), it promotes that sense of belonging, and it builds an understanding of familial support within a regimental family.  These programs have also presented one of the most direct means by which an average Canadian can provide direct support to a soldier that needs it, even a dump of money from the CF to the Regiment would take away this very important facet of the program.  Its all about the connections we can make: between a Regiment and its soldiers, between those who served before with those who serve now through the Association connections, and between average Canadians and the soldiers who serve their country.  In the big picture its a very small program, but its value on many levels far outweighs the actual cost of the items in the packs.


----------



## 2 Cdo

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Look at it this way, if the CF provided the pack it would probably be done through CFPSA.  The contents would all be standard items labeled "Canadian Forces" or "Army" like the grey sweats and t-shirts sold at Canex.  Allowing the Regiments and their Associations to operate these programs on their own has a few spin off benefits: the soldier receives something from his/her Regiment (or at least the Regiment with which they serve on operations), it promotes that sense of belonging, and it builds an understanding of familial support within a regimental family.  These programs have also presented one of the most direct means by which an average Canadian can provide direct support to a soldier that needs it, even a dump of money from the CF to the Regiment would take away this very important facet of the program.  Its all about the connections we can make: between a Regiment and its soldiers, between those who served before with those who serve now through the Association connections, and between average Canadians and the soldiers who serve their country.  In the big picture its a very small program, but its value on many levels far outweighs the actual cost of the items in the packs.



Well said Michael! As others have said, I personally wouldn't care if the pack came from the "Bucktooth Fusiliers", it is the thought that counts.


----------



## josh

Michael,

This begs the question of why the Canadian Army isn't doing this program through the very Regiments it deploys into battle?  I'm sure some brainy-types at NDHQ could easily figure this out, instead of relying on Joe-citizen/volunteer to cough up the dough for them. Maybe the shame of it just needs more media exposure?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I don't think of it as "shame", I look at it as a chance for the average citizen to help keep up the troops morale and to promote esprit de corps.


----------



## The Bread Guy

As a small cog in a big gov't machine myself, trust me - it's probably FAR better having people from a group you're familiar with, members of your "extended family" who directly understand your reality, figuring out  what you need if you're wounded than having the greater government "system" figure it out. 

Like the old line about an elephant being a horse designed by a committee???


----------



## josh

OK, you need clothes, underwear, soap, shampoo and toothpaste - add the Regimental crest to them, and you're in.  It's not rocket science at all, and it should be funded by the Canadian public, not volunteer donations no matter how well-intended they are.


----------



## RHFC_piper

Here's the way I see it, from a perspective of a recipiant;

When I was wounded, and they cut off my combats, inserted a catheter and a handfull of IV's, I figured my clothes wearing days where on hold.

When I got to Germany, They wanted me to start walking around (to see if I could), and I would have been happy doing that in a gown and hospital slippers, having regimental clothing to do it in only made it better.

When they showed me the black bag that the Regiment (and all of you) sent, I felt a strong feeling of family.  I had thought the regiment / army bought them until I read this thread, and now I have an even greater feeling of family. 

Soldiers who are wounded bad enough to recieve these bags often have access to clothing and toiletries when they get to Germany, weather through the Padres closet, the nursing staff (both US and Canadian) who will bend over backwards to get you what ever you need, fellow troops who grab stuff from your kit before you leave KAF, and / or the military who will go and get you whatever you want if you ask.  For the most part, when you're wounded that bad, clothing is sometimes the last thing on your mind...

But, with that said, being able to wear regimental clothing around the hospital, having a regimental mini flag on your door, and seeing all the other goodies in the bag (post cards, stickers, etc) really helps to make the wounded feel like they're still part of the family and are cared for.

As was said before; if the military bought the bags for the troops, they would be generic.  Having support from the regiment is good for troop morale.  If the military / Government could help subsidize the purchase of the bags per regiment (deployed), I think that would be much better than taking over the program.

Either way, as I've said before, Thank you to everyone involved.   




P.S. Just a suggestion for future bags; Underwear... even just generic green ones.  Mine were cut off in KAF and I didn't have any until I got back to Canada (about a week).  Just a thought.


----------



## ProPatria Mike

Public funding? Interesting theory, but unlikely to occur. 

I suggest the other regiments might wish to take note of the RCR's precedent setting standard and implement a similar service when it is their turn to lead. 

Good suggestion of the gotchiees, Piper.


----------



## vonGarvin

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> P.S. Just a suggestion for future bags; Underwear... even just generic green ones.  Mine were cut off in KAF and I didn't have any until I got back to Canada (about a week).  Just a thought.


You're a highlander who wears underwear?  I thought that was supposed to be a very poorly kept secret!


----------



## Michael OLeary

ProPatria Mike said:
			
		

> I suggest the other regiments might wish to take note of the RCR's precedent setting standard and implement a similar service when it is their turn to lead.



Actually, The RCR took the idea from a PPCLI initiative.


----------



## josh

Sorry RHFC_piper,

But I think with proper planning the military could easily buy the "right" hospital kits for it's deployed Regiments when it sends them into harms way.  Just take it out of the defence budget.  What Regiment are you with?

Speedy recovery.


----------



## RHFC_piper

josh said:
			
		

> But I think with proper planning the military could easily buy the "right" hospital kits for it's deployed Regiments when it sends them into harms way.  Just take it out of the defence budget.



As much as I hate to slam the military / govenment, but when it comes to buying the right stuff and aloting funds where needed, history has shown that they're not the best at it, or particularly quick with it (eg. replacement for sea king)

Having the regiments handle it is a much better way.  More personal.




			
				josh said:
			
		

> Speedy recovery.



Cheers, buddy.  :cheers:


----------



## 2 Cdo

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Actually, The RCR took the idea from a PPCLI initiative.



Brilliant! I guess precedent setting standard must now apply to the PPCLI who STARTED this idea.   ProPatria, it must be tough being blinded by Regimental pride, oh well, nice try though. ;D


----------



## josh

RHFC_piper,

Gotcha and understood.  Hopefully your buddies in your own Reserve Regiment did the same for you?


----------



## ProPatria Mike

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Actually, The RCR took the idea from a PPCLI initiative.



Really? In that case, I stand corrected!

VP 

PS... about those gotchies...


----------



## gelan

That's the wonderful thing about this project, it doesn't matter what regiment you come from, if you're serving with the Royals, they're one of us. They get treated exactly like we would treat any other Royal. After reading Piper's other posts, I know in his heart he's a Royal, and have no problems calling him a fellow Royal.


----------



## ProPatria Mike

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Brilliant! I guess precedent setting standard must now apply to the PPCLI who STARTED this idea.   ProPatria, it must be tough being blinded by Regimental pride, oh well, nice try though. ;D



Not tough at all, in fact, Regimental pride becomes me. 

And in the spirit of never pass  fault, see my prior post. I stand corrected... by a fellow Royal Canadian! 

To slow, brother, next man! snicker.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Having bought two packs the nicest part was the thank you letter from RHQ in Edmonton. Now may those two packs sit in a warehouse on a shelf and collect many, many years of dust as they were not need. At least one can hope this will occur.

VP


----------



## James101

Hello, my name is James McTeague. My Brother Mike McTeague was sireaously injured in a suicide attack on september 18, 2006. I went to Germany along with my dad to to attend with my brother. When I was there 9 other Canadian soldiers were injured at the time. This was at the NATO base at the American hospital. I have to say the care they gave was unbelievable! After days of recovering and able to move thier arms and some of them, there legs, they began to feel extreamly bored. when they come back home and have to spend up to a year in a hospital, these guys need some sort of entertainment, as well as other needs for families as I soon found out. My dad and an Officer Capt. Wayne Johnston Started the Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warriors Fund in light of my brother. This fund is used for the soldiers who may want to watch TV, but need to pay 300 dollars a month to rent. or listen to music or need the internet. Also it will provide familes with gas money, parking fees, and possibly transportation services. After months of doing this the price of these little things get very high. The entertainment given to our soldiers means a lot. Everyday they have to sit there and stare at the ceiling and think. Soldiers need to just be able to relax and get there mind of things. As some soldiers say it's extreamly hard to sit there and do nothing, it may not seem bad but it's hard. After all the things they have given up for us I would say lets start to give to them.
If you would like to donate to this fund the address is
P.O Box 141, Stn. Brooklin
Whitby, Ont., L1M 1B5 or e- mail johnston.gw@forces.gc.ca.

Thank you very much!
James McTeague


----------



## Pte_Martin

Very good cause, my donation will be on it's way


----------



## career_radio-checker

That's a really good cause James101.
But here's a tip; when you go online asking for money from people make sure you back up your pledge with some tangible proof. Otherwise people will be skeptical and probably won't donate. I myself was a little bit suspicious but I checked it out and all is ok. 

I don't mean to slag you, or your cause but for anyone who has been the victim of a Con Artist (yes, I was conned when I was younger), there is no limit to being prudent.
Here are a few links to a couple of news sources and some blogs that confirm the Mike Teague fund:

Source: http://www.torontosun.com/News/Columnists/Warmington_Joe/2006/11/17/pf-2390868.html



> A 13-year-old Port Hope girl has figured out how important a simple visit to the hospital can be to the recovery of a wounded soldier
> By JOE WARMINGTON
> 
> Sometimes it takes a kid to put things in perspective.
> 
> When 13-year-old Kate Fearnall heard about several wounded Canadian soldiers recovering in hospital, she wanted to help.
> 
> "They are good people who are serving our country," she said. "They have a lot of courage."
> 
> That's why the Port Hope teen is heading to the St. John's Rehab Hospital today to visit wounded Canadian warriors -- including Sapper Mike McTeague, a 20-year-old for whom the Wounded Warrior Fund was named.
> 
> She will find a brave young man battling back from extreme wounds from a September suicide bomb attack in Afghanistan.
> 
> The fund was inspired by his experience of living for months with nothing to do but suffer alone. Capt. Wayne Johnston wants to make sure no wounded Canadian soldier will ever again go without a TV or some way to stay entertained.
> 
> And when Fearnall's dad Michael told her about this, Kate immediately "wanted to see if we can help them."
> 
> It started yesterday with a hug for one wounded warrior recovering in her home town of Port Hope. It was appreciated by Cpl. Brock Vigon. "I am so impressed with the youth of today," Vigon said.
> 
> Despite being seriously hurt in the "friendly fire" incident Sept. 4 he will soon go back to Petawawa with his pregnant wife to start planning a future. He understands he could have been one of the 42 fellow soldiers who won't have that luxury.
> 
> And so does Kate. The eighth-grader at Dr. M.S. Hawkins school took an idea to her classmates of doing something for these recovering soldiers. "We want to pay them back for all that they have done," she said. "We are going to write letters to companies like Apple and Microsoft and see if they can do something -- you know, laptops and IPods."
> 
> Good for them. Working with the families Capt. Johnston has found himself thrown into the most difficult phase of his military career. "There has been days when I have been in tears," he said.
> 
> But there are days like this when you see a kid who gets it.
> 
> It has been special to watch the response of Canadians with this fund because what Johnston noticed was while these young people were in hospital getting top-notch medical treatment, there was not an awful lot for them to do.
> 
> Turns out it costs $10 a day to rent a TV and that can add up if you are in hospital for a year. Try coming up with $3,365 on a soldier's salary. Try lying in a bed for a year without a TV.
> 
> "We are creating a Wounded Warrior pack to send these guys," said Johnston, adding they will consist of books, movies, DVDS, CDs, IPods, MP3 players and other electronics and games.
> 
> The response has been overwhelming. More than $22,000 has been raised so far. Johnston would love to get $100,000 in the fund ahead of the spring when the risk of more casualties is highest.
> 
> If you want to donate, send a cheque to the Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund at PO Box 141, Stn. Brooklin, Whitby, Ont., L1M 1B5.
> 
> If anyone has any neat ideas of how we could do a fundraiser let me know. My pal, former police association boss Craig Bromell at AM 640, made an excellent point when he said "m aybe we won't have to go out and raise this money because the military really should be providing for this."
> 
> "Positive things with this guy Gen. Hillier seem to happen when he hears about issues like this."
> 
> Craig likes the idea of pressuring government to cover these expenses and I agree. If someone in government wants to do that, today is as as good a day as any. Why wait?
> 
> We can't have our soldiers stuck in hospital having to pay for their own TV and not having something to pass the time. We are better than that.
> 
> "You have been through a traumatic event and all you do is just lie there and think," said Vigon, 29. "Some music or something is needed to get your mind off things."
> 
> He knows first hand since he is one of dozens of Canadians recovering from severe wounds from the Sept. 4 "friendly-fire" incident.
> 
> The pain you feel, he said, is not just the physical. "I lost five friends in 24 hours," he said.
> 
> "I was standing right next to Cpl. Mark Graham when he died," Vigon said. "He was an awesome guy and it seems only the good ones die young."
> 
> And sometimes it takes a youngster like Kate Fearnall to help the rest of us understand it's okay to wear your heart on your sleeve.



Also:
http://www.torontosun.com/News/Canada/2006/11/17/2391238-sun.html
http://www.freedominion.ca/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=70212&sid=0357667fce2014c091046b1aae31ce98
http://goldwingnetwork.com/blog/index.php

I've been wanting to help out those wounded soldiers some way... I guess I found one.


----------



## James101

Yes, your absoulutly right, sorry to anyone who thought that. I should have put a source to back it up.
Thank you very much for clearing that up


----------



## The Bread Guy

Seems on the up-and-up based on a quick look at their plan:

http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/Help-the-Wounded


----------



## Echo9

It's absolutely legitimate.  McTeague's one of my sappers, and the Capt Johnston referred to in the article is his AO.

The idea for the fund came from the recognition that there's this gap between what the system will pay for and what guys need.  Ideally, this gap shouldn't exist- but there's still the matter of what you do in the interim... this fund addresses the interim need.

In a lot of cases, this gap is currently covered by regimental associations, but that's not necessarily the best place for it.  Also, like it or not, some of the regimental associations just don't have the depth to handle this spending.

In all, a worthwhile venture.


----------



## SprCForr

What has the CMEA been providing?


----------



## Strike

There's a guy at my unit whose wife is making red fleece scarves with a yellow ribbon sewn on, and is donating a percentage of the proceeds to this very worthwhile fund.  She was looking for a group that did just that and was really impressed with what the fund is being put in place to do.

I told her I would throw a plug in here, as she is planning to make a presentation within the next couple of weeks.  If anyone is interested feel free to PM me.  I'll get the contact info tomorrow.

James, good on you guys for setting all of this up.  I've only ever had to spend a night at a time in the hospital and, even all drugged up on painkillers, it was as boring as could be.  There are not enough ceiling tiles to count to keep even the most doped person occupied.


----------



## simysmom99

I was talking to Julien Austin today and he said that $5.00 from the proceeds from his CD sold through the Canex is going to this fund.  WTG GI Jules!


----------



## captainj

Hello all

By way of introduction my name is Captain Wayne Johnston the founder of the fund. I should give you a backgrounder on how all this came about. I have known Sean McTeague (Mikes Dad) for some x30 years (we were Snr NCO's way back when in the Infantry) and when it came time for Mike to join the Army Reserves Sean contacted me. I recruited Mike and enrolled him (talk about full service now that I am his assisting officer). When Mike was wounded (Sept 18th bicycle suicide bombing) Sean asked that I be the assisting officer to accompany the Family to Germany. Upon return to Canada I have been still assisting Mike and the Family.  Words cannot explain how humbling, emotional, and yet so rewarding being a assisting officer to one of the wounded has been. Suffice to say it has been the most important work I have done in my 33 years service. 

Mike is a miracle in that at one point he wasn't expected to live (when the family goes to Germany it isn't the best news) and then he was expected to lose his legs. Thank God this didn't happen and Mike is struggling and fighting hard to regain his mobility at St Johns Rehab in Toronto it will take a long time but he will get there. 

In general the soldiers stay in Germany no more than 2 weeks. They are then moved on to a hospital in Canada, where location is dependant on the wounds and the hospitals ability to deal with them and the location of their family. Depending on the wounds hospital stays can be a week or two or months.

The fund was started because we noticed in Germany that the troops had very little in the way of their own. More to the point they had little to pass the time in the way of electronics and entertainment. In addition the support staff was spending out of their own pockets top get the little things in life. Thus this fund was born (over a few beer I might add) the mission is as follows;

The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund supports all Canadian Forces members wounded on operations, at the outset of their healing process. The fund aims to improve the general morale and welfare of the soldiers and their families by working through first-line caregivers, medical staff, chaplains and assisting officers.

The fund is designed to deliver quality of life, financial and benevolent assistance through three different programs

Direct Support and Donation Program:

When an injured soldier leaves an operational theatre, they do so quickly without warning. Sometimes they have with them just the clothes on their back and it is here where they are at their most vulnerable. This program sets out to alleviate this inconvenient deficiency by contributing "quality of life" items to the soldier. "Wounded Warrior Packs" will contain a variety of items as follows;

x1 CADPAT Wheelers Personnel Kit Bag Retail $99.00
x1 Portable DVD/MP3/CD player retail $250.00-$300.00
x1 Hudson's Bay blanket
x1 Team Canada Jersey
x1 ARMY Baseball cap
x1 ARMY Water bottle 
A selection of DVD's and CD's
A selection of books
x1 large Canadian Flag
A selection of sweets
x1 Shave Kit 

As you can see this is a large undertaking that will require large dollars, our wounded deserve nothing less as I am sure you will agree. In addition CF CCU (Critical Care Units) that care for our wounded coast to coast in numerous hospitals will be provided with an entertainment library of video games,CD's and DVD's with a loaner laptop (with all the toys). There are approx x15 of these unit incl Germany the value of each library is approx $10K. As you can see this is no small undertaking. As part of this program a small Padre's Contingency Fund has been established in Landstuhle Germany to aid in the morale of the soldiers. This fund has been established as of Nov 1st 06.

There has been some debate on is this the Govt's responsibility That being said I like many of my fellow CF members do not believe this is a issue that the tax payer should burden. DND is like any other Govt Dept by that I mean should the taxpayer pay for a Canadian Coast guardsman who is injured or for that matter any other Govt Dept. This is a very slippery slope to travel. The Regimental system provides to a degree with Regimental kit T shirts and the like. It is the mission of this fund to kick this up several notches.  While I understand the Regimental system has a version of a wounded pack this is clearly not the same. As a product of that very system I understand the pitfalls. I was speaking to a wounded chap today who got such a pack and nothing fit. In the end he gave it all to the hospital staff. Insofar as CFPSA goes I think we all know the answer to that one. 

Family Assistance Program:

Hospital stays, while stressful for the patient, can be equally stressful for the soldiers family, both mentally and financially. This program will reduce this impact by augmenting existing CF support programs. As some soldiers will be in hospital longer than others, the fund is intended to function over the long term, catering to the specific needs of each case. It is here where we will address the issue of TV rentals and such . The issue of TV rentals while very important isn't the only issue in this matter.

Fisher House Endowment:

The Fisher House is a unique program similar to the renowned Ronald MacDonald House charity. Fisher House supports the families of those receiving critical medical care by providing free accommodation, near the hospital in Landstuhle Germany. While the Fisher houses were started to provide assistance to the families of wounded US service people they have opened their arms to Canadians. Fisher Houses rely on donations. Therefore it is the goal of the fund to provide a one-time donation of $20K Cdn to the Fisher House in Germany. This donation will be dependant on the requirement of the other two programs.

In the event you wish to discuss this matter or indeed have wish to assist in any way call me at work Ph# 416 633 6200 x5505 Cell 416 275 7448 or via email johnston.gw@forces.gc.ca

I would be remiss if I didn't mention that cheques can be made payable to the "Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund" and sent to the following;

The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund
PO Box# 141
Stn, Brooklin
Whitby, Ontario L1M 1B5

We are in the process of incorporation as we speak, once completed we will gain tax charity status. In addition a web site is up and running www.woundedwarriors.ca pretty basic right now more to follow. If any of you folks out there want to help in any way be sure to email me. 

Wayne Johnston 
Captain


----------



## Strike

Wayne,

I believe you spoke directly to the woman I refered to above wrt the scarves she is selling.

Let me just say that you made quite on impression on her, and she is quite confident that she has chosen the right group to support.

Thanks for all your work.  Here's hoping that none of us ever have to use it.  An impossibility unfortunately, but dare to dream.


----------



## captainj

Thank you so much

I must say when all this started well I figured too easy collect a little coin (I am good at that as I am not shy) and help out the Padre in Germany with a slush fund. Well it wasn't to be after I opened the door to this issue. I saw our guys staring at 4 walls figuring what is next. I have been there as I shreaded my heart valve in Bosnia (finished the tour) and thank God my wife (the love of my life) was there to catch me in hospital when I was feeling sorry for myself after the big zipper. While my issue is nothing compared to these Canadian hereos I know (or at least have an idea) what they are going through. Anyway I am going off subject. When we were in Germany things were not looking so good for Mike. After a lot of beer I lay in bed and said "God I am not sure if you are even there, but if you are please save this boy". "If you do this one thing I will work hard and make amens for all those bad things I did (well not all that bad)". The next day Mike wiggled his toes and of course I had a good cry and then figured out I am on a quest weather I like it or not (I couldn't tempt fate). I still am not a religious man but well you know......................  I have crunched the numbers and based on the predicted figures until 2009 we are going to need about a 1/4 million to deliver this service and look after our troops. 

The good news is I have a number of players who want to help and have had great media support (thank God for Joe Warmington of the Tor Sun and Christie Blatchford of the Globe and Mail her story to follow). Some of the players are folks like your good wife who I suppose just naturally do the right thing (you have a star in her my friend). On the otherhand I have guys like Julian Austin, Diane Chase and a few other stars who are ready to do some business. We are looking at putting on a "black tie affair" with a star studded array of entertainment, a great evening out ,with a super prize at the end. The Landscapers of Orillia are donating a $100K home makeover incl a inground pool (neat or what). More to follow suffice to say it can be done. I was OPI of the 2003 Toronto Garrison Ball where we had over 1400 attend. A function of this nature will really set us up right. 

As it is people from all walks of life have donated and offered to assit so far we have collected approx $25K incl the $6K already in Germany. Most of the cheques come with a note the best is as follows; "My husband was with 1 Canadian Para Bn he is no longer with me. He would want me to do this. Sorry it is only $25.00 but I am on a pension". Well these letters bring you to tears and really humble one. Thus so far the fundraising has not been too shabby for a one man show and a couple of months in action. As I mentioned we are undergoing incorporation and cannot spend any funds until this is complete (year end). I made a call to start before we were incorporated to get things going as the spring is around the corner and things really heat up in theatre. 

In any event email me on the DWAN as I need to speak to your wife or have her email me.

Wayne


----------



## Strike

Wayne,

It is not my wife (I am not married and would much rather have a husband! ;D), but my coworker's.

She is also thinking on making her presentation on Saturday night at Logos Land, where they are having a tree lighting ceremony or something like that.

I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## captainj

Strike

Well go figure I am one of those old guys who assumes (we all know what that means) I trust you will forgive me. Yes she emailed me but alas I am speaking to the St Patricks Day Parade 2007 here in Toronto. They are behind the troops 110% (in point of fact they want to feature that support before during and after) and want to assist with the fund. Otherwise I would be there. In my capacity at LFCA I am supporting the function in Pet. I wish it the best.

Wayne


----------



## AKA Sam

James101, I have met your dad, Sean and Captain Wayne Johnston (shy guy) and will be doing all that I can to support this cause.  Because of my job, I have a lot of contacts in the hi tech business and will be approaching them for donations, cash and/or high tech items.

My husband is donating all of the proceeds from the Vaughan Business Exchange golf tournament, from this year onwards, to this worthwhile cause. Until they all come home. The tournament will be held at Nobleton Lakes Golf Club on Tuesday May 29th, 2007.  The format will be a best-ball team scramble and the shot-gun start will be at 1 p.m.  At present I am estimating that we will be charging $1,000.00 per foursome, which will include 18 holes of golf, with cart, lunch and a steak dinner.  Nobleton Lakes is a really first-rate facility in all respects and they put on a great event.  He is looking for corporate sponsors to help defray the costs of the tournament so that more money will go to the charity.  He is also appealing to the corporate community to donate cash, prizes for the golfers, or items we can auction to raise additional money at the tournament.  We will provide receipts for tax purposes for cash or "in kind" donations.

My son is a sapper and will be leaving for his first tour in February. I pray to God that he never needs to benefit from the proceeds of this Fund, but I will thank all the supporters of the Fund if he does. 

Godspeed to your brother James and hopefully, I'll be seeing your dad at the Burlington Red Friday Rally on Friday December 15th (my sapper's birthday).  Hey Wayne, look forward to seeing you there.

God Bless!

Sam & Greg Jackson


----------



## Hunter

James, 

My thoughts and prayers - and I'm certain that the prayers of the rest of the army.ca members - are with your brother and your family.  

On another thread the total price of one kit was pegged at $600. I'm curious to know what Mike, the DS, and the members think about doing an army.ca members fundraiser.  I think it would be cool to set a target of a certain number of kits to buy for the fund.   For example, if we were able to raise $6000 collectively, it would buy 10 kits for wounded soldiers.

Let's get creative, and think up some good ideas to raise money.  Think up a challenge and throw it down for the rest of the members.  Here's a couple of ideas (Ottawa-centric) that I had, wondering what others think:

1. Winterlude triathlon. 5K skate, 6K ski, 5K run on the first Sunday in February.  A great event that anyone can do.

2. Keskinada Loppet.  50 Km ski race in the beautiful Gatineau Park.  Another excellent event.

3.  Nordion National Capital Half Marathon.  I hereby challenge anyone and everyone who is willing to raise money by doing a ruck march in the Half Marathon in May.  Ever done 21K with a pack?  I have not, but I am interested in the challenge.  I will personally buy a case of beer(24) for the army.ca member (brand of their choosing) who (a) raises at least $200 for the Wounded Warrior Fund, and (b) has the fastest time ruck-marching/ airborne shuffling the half marathon.

4. The Rudy Award.  If you do the three above-mentioned events, you only have to do two more events - the Rideau Lakes Cycling Tour and an Ironman-distance triathlon - in order to receive the Rudy Award.  The Rudy Award is given to those who complete the previously mentioned events within a calendar year.  As you can see, this is a significant accomplishment, and perhaps not possible for a lot of people because of scheduling conflicts.

Any comments/suggestions?  Anyone interested in taking up the challenge?  

edit: to qualify for the Rudy Award, you actually have to do a FULL marathon, not a half.  Therefore, I will extend my case of beer offer.  Anyone who raises at least $200 for the Wounded Warrior Fund and either (a) has the fastest time in the Keskinada 50K, or (b) completes the Rudy Award will receive from me a case of beer of their choice.  

All the Camerons and Foot Guards out there, consider this a challenge to YOU.  Yeah that's right, I'm calling you out!  Both regiments have quite a few guys over in The Sandbox, so do something to make me owe you a case of beer! 

BTW it will only be available for the Rudy Award because I plan to be fastest at Keskinada and the half marathon.... :nana:


----------



## captainj

Sam/Greg

I will be there with bells on.................. What do you me shy guy? Just kidding. I was thinking this Golf thing may be right up Joe Warmingtons alley. It has potential to be a great story. In any event we will be incorporated before the year end, I suspect a little sooner. Will keep you posted. See you Friday.


----------



## AKA Sam

captainj said:
			
		

> Sam/Greg
> 
> I will be there with bells on.................. What do you me shy guy? Just kidding. I was thinking this Golf thing may be right up Joe Warmingtons alley. It has potential to be a great story. In any event we will be incorporated before the year end, I suspect a little sooner. Will keep you posted. See you Friday.



I'll let Joe know.  Hunter, I don't live in the Ottawa area, nor am I in shape right now to take up your challenge.  But what a wonderful idea!


----------



## captainj

Hunter

What a great idea. I would be less than honest if I didn't say I get a tad frustrated when we raise loads of $$$$$ for the United Way and the like. Yet our own folks who over the last few years have had to rely on the Regimental system. Now please do not get me wrong the system has its place and does good work.  I would suggest with the number of wounded Regiments and messes are maxed out. In a dream world I would like each CBG and CMBG to raise $5K each, this can be done. However it takes LUCK (Labour Under Correct Knowledge), we need to look toward our own for once. There is a old saying victory has many fathers but defeat is an orphan. I am sure I will get loads of help when we hit the $100K mark but right now it seems the only people who are standing up to the plate are individuals. The time has come for us as an organization to step up (CBG's and CMBG etc). All that being said the Staff College is joining the fray. More to follow..................................

The numbers of wounded will grow as we are there until 2009 (for now). Based on the numbers $100K will but be a dent in what we need. CFPSA claims they are aware and will step in when needed (ya right). I ask how many more will it take. There is a CANFORGEN of a proposal for CFPSA to assist but I fear it will be a cumbersome exercise at best. In my 33 years I have yet to see that organization poney up a whole lot anyhow. The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund will be in the yes biz not in the fill out a form and or pay for it up front and claim it biz. Simple I know but it has to be. Phase one will be to have x25 wounded warrior packs in place in Germany sadly in anticipation of the spring.

Hunter I am really encouraged by your suggestions and sure could use the help.


Thanks


----------



## gaspasser

I find it strange too that we all just contributed to the Government of Canada Workplace Combined Charities (GCWCC) here  on base and there's no money coming the way of our wounded.  Puzzling?!


----------



## Strike

Thought I would let you know that the PM bought two scarves from my friend during the tree lighting at Logosland.  If you look at the photos when he is on stage you can see the scarf under his coat -- I guess he couldn't tie it over his coat because it was slipping off.

She was very impressed though and is very happy with the results so far.

As for the "Challenge" expect to see me with a group running the half marathon.  I don't plan on doing it with a ruck on -- want to go for a new PR -- but maybe I can get some fundraising going.  If we indeed get a group of Army.ca members participating, someone is going to have to come up with a nice Dryfit shirt to wear!


----------



## captainj

I know the feeling at the LFCA HQ they donated approx $70K to Canada Workplace Combined Charities (GCWCC) go figure ...................
Indeed 32 CBG is again doing a food drive when one of their own is in a hospital aka Spr McTeague and they ask "is there anything we can do".............
Excuse me for venting.........................I feel better already. I am told it is this way with all grass roots operations in the begining. This fund will grow and play a major part in the healing process of our Hereos, I just want it to happen NOW. We have a number of programs and fundraisers on the horizon. Along with the Golf thing the Greg and Sam have going the Landscapers of Orillia have donated a $100K backyard makeover incl a inground pool. This will be raffled off a $100.00 per ticket. MARC from MOTORGRAPHICS is doing a tribute canvass to the CF where it will be raffled off at the 2007 North American Supercycle Show 5,6,7 Jan 07 Toronto International Centre as well Marc will be doing a interactive art fundraiser. Check out his work *www.motorgraphics.ca * In addition we are looking at a black tie affair with a star studded line up of entertainment.  So alot of stuff is happening. Naturally getting media play always keeps those cheques flowing in. The good news is the letters of incorporation have been sent to Ottawa and will be in our hot little hands soon.

I do like the idea of a ARMY.CA driven fundraiser. Is there anything I can do to assist as I am the OPI OP CONNECTION in JTFC/LFCA (aka I do the events like CNE, Canada Day Ottawa, SUPEREX, Toronto Gran Prix etc)...........................................


----------



## Hunter

captainj said:
			
		

> Hunter I am really encouraged by your suggestions and sure could use the help.



Sir it would be an honour to be part of this initiative!


----------



## captainj

Greetings all

Just as an update the fund is coming along well with approx $28K donated (plus x400 high end razors from Shick) by Canadians coast to coast. We will very soon be incorporated (as my Ottawa source tells me) and will get on with the Charatable tax issue. Once incorporated we can start downloading the program. That being said I sent $6K to Germany for the Padres slush fund. We are getting a great deal of local media interest incl the CBC Journal more to follow as this will give us National profile for a National issue. As with any fundraising the media is a real force multiplier. We are closer to our "Black Tie event as we have a number of Corporate sponsors on board incl a $100K backyard giveaway with inground pool. For you folks here in Upper Canada keep an eye out for this event as it will be an evening of star studded entertainment great prizes all for a great cause. 

If any of you guys know any media types put them in contact with me so I can get this puppy off the ground nationally. This really is a great story with lots of human interest etc. In addition if you know any good folks out there who are looking to assist and make a real difference with their donations put them in contact with me. Also I could use an assist with blankets that's right blankets ideally HBC ones (anybody works at HBC?). Bottom line here folks is the more I can get donated the less I have to spend on the WW Packs and the more I can spend on other programs within the fund. I am determined to spend as little as possible on "Adm".

Finally if you know of any wounded in your area please visit them. Just pop in and say hello they will really appreciate it. I am finding that as time goes on and these folks are no longer the flavour of the day people forget. I ask you folks out there to make an effort and visit these Canadian heroes.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Well done - I've posted some details on part of my web page dealing with how to help injured troops:
http://milnewstbay.pbwiki.com/Help%20the%20Wounded

Donation, inbound.


----------



## captainj

Greetings all

I trust everyone had a great holiday. Well the new improved web site is up and running kicked up several notches from the old one with more to follow incl paypal etc. Please check it out *www.woundedwarriors.ca * and if you like what we are doing I ask you give it widest possible distribution. Great news we have a really neat fundraiser coming up this weekend 5,6,7 Jan 06 at the North American International Motorcycle Supershow in Toronto *www.supershowevents.com*

We will raffle off a canvass tribute to the CF and what we do ($10.00 per ticket or 3 for $25.00). it really is quite stunning with a motorcycle theme called Red Fridays Thunder. Marc Lacourciere at Motorgraphics *www.motormarcart.ca * has really created a labour of love. While I would like to show it now I cannot until after the Friday release I will post it after that. (once I figure out how to post an image). Suffice to say I am very proud of the work he has done.  Rest assured he has done the CF a huge service with this most fitting tribute. Indeed the work has incorporated into it some sand from theatre (found in Sapper McTeagues kit) and his bayonet engraved fixed to the frame. In addition Marc will be inviting Canadians to interact with the work by placing a thumbprint (in red ink) on the frame............................ really cool. I know I will be buying a ticket. Naturally prints will be available more to follow...........................

If you are in the area drop by and say hello

Finally and most important Sapper Mike Mcteague has asked me to thank all at ARMY.CA for their kind support and prayers. I think he has turned a corner and has starting walking albeit in small amounts but walking none the less.

Captain J


----------



## captainj

Greetings all

The fundraiser was a unmitigated success at North American International Motorcycle Supershow in Toronto we raised over $5K and had some great media coverage. In point of fact CBC Newsworld was by and interviewed the artist of "Red Fridays Thunder" it will be on this Thursday. They also have done a couple of other interviews incl myself and Sapper McTeague. Should be a good piece as this cause truly resonates with Canadians.

We raised the funds by raffling off a limited edition artists proof print of "Red Fridays Thunder". The painting blew me away my friends and as soon as I figure out how to get an image on ARMY.CA I will post it. Failing that it will be up within a few days on our new kicked up web site www.woundedwarriors.ca This painting is a real gem that is a great tribute to the CF. Marc Lacourciere at Motorgraphics www.motormarcart.ca has done us proud. The artist proofs x150 units will sell for $1400.00 (that's right $1400.00) and he gets it as his work is the very best. I spoke to Marc about creating a print that we mortals could afford this is in the works as we speak. Again like the artists proofs the proceeds from the prints will go to the fund.
Marc is recognized as one of the top moptor artist in the field. his credits include official licenced artist to the following; Discovery Channel, American Thunder, NASCAR, American Chopper, just to name but a few.

The painting is truly unique as it has incorporated into it sand from the "sandbox" that's right it actually came out of Sapper McTeagues kit when his UAB arrived from Afghanistan. In addition it has a bayonet mounted and what was really cool everyone who purchased a ticket put a thumbprint on the border.

As we all know there are many in the CF past and present who are motorcyclists and it was great to see old friends and meet new ones. In addition to raising some cash for the fund we also made some great contacts who want to help. I met with a prominent Chopper Builder who wants to build a bike in honour of the wounded in CADPAT with all procedes going to the fund more to follow. Imagine a bike with a CF theme have we come a long way or what...........

Captain J


----------



## captainj

This Thursday the CBC will show a story about the Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund. www.woundedwarriors.ca  The fund has come a long way from being founded in mid Oct to now. In less than 3 months what started out as a grass roots fund to help the Padre in Germany with a slush fund has grown into a cause Canadians truly resonate to. We have had great help from media in particular Joe Warmington of the Toronto Sun as well as the National Post and numerous local papers and TV stations. Along the way we had a few plugs from Don Cherry and yes ARMY.CA helped us out. Special thanks to Mrs Franklin who got the ball rolling with the CBC. In addition a big thank you to everyone at ARMY.CA who had faith and took an interest in what we are doing.  I think we have finally turned a corner by going national. I pray and hope that national coverage will be a force multiplier and raise awareness of the plight of our brave wounded while at the same time raise funds in a large way. I think we will need the funds as I fear we are in for a busy summer.  What truly amazes me is the letters people send in with their cheques. Here is the latest that arrived today.

*...Because Don Cherry said so!
...Because my father-in-law was in the RCAF during the WW II, flying Hurricanes in Egypt and Typhoons in France.
...Because his brother, a tail gunner in a Wellington, was lost in action over the North Sea.
...Because my parents were under German occupation from 1940-1945, and were thankful for the willingness of Canadians to go to a foreign land in order to rid others of a evil regime.

Wishing you continued strength and courage.

J.F. 
Williams Lake, B.C.

Was quite moved by the article about you in the Sun and your special mission...enclosed is a very modest encouragement to assist in your excellent work. I am reminded of a verse in the Bible: Let us not become weary in well doing. For at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.

Bless you and Thank you

M.N.
Mount Albert, Ontario*

Look out for us on CBC Thursday and please tell your friends of this most worthy cause in the event you feel it has merit.

Captain J


----------



## siggy77

Captain J,
I know that 2 CMBG is slow to start, but we are getting there.  There are the few of us selling bumper stickers, and there are more trying to get some things organized.  We'll catch up to your area's donations eventually, hopefully!!  Let me know if there is anything we can do to directly support you from up north!


----------



## simysmom99

Really, it was Andree Lau from CBC Calgary that got it going national.  If there is anything else that we can help with, please let us know!


----------



## captainj

You are too modest. Yes Andree got it going at the CBC but you got it going full stop. Thank you so much. I really think this will be one of those defining moments. Experience has taught me when you get national exposure all of a sudden things start to fall into place. Insofar as help goes newspaper coverage out West would really assit us. There you go you asked after all. 

Captain J


----------



## simysmom99

Captain J, it would be my pleasure to mention it to some newspaper folks out here.


----------



## captainj

Again you are too kind. God Bless

Captain J


----------



## simysmom99

I was surfing around at the Fisher House site, and saw the CBC coverage of the Wounded Warrior Fund.  Nice work indeed.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day to all;

Here is an update to where we are at with the Soldier On program; we are now able to utilize national media outlets and will be doing so in the next few weeks. The program is diverse and will provide a wide range of needed resources.
There is talk of building a much needed state of the art facility where CF members would get the much needed high end care after sustaining a serious injury or becoming disabled.
The limits will depend on the amount of money we raise but this will be a sustained year by year effort to make sure the necessary funds are there to help our injured! 

Duty With Honour
Soldier On
Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## The Bread Guy

Well done!

*Canadian Troops Honoured At Air Canada Centre*
City TV news (Toronto), 13 Jan 07
Article Link

An arena of full of cheers was the thanks given to Canadian soldiers that have served in Afghanistan Saturday night.

*"We were on patrol in a village in Kandahar and a suicide bomber came up on a bicycle and detonated himself," recalled one such soldier, Mike McTeague.*

That was last September while McTeague was serving in Afghanistan. The 20-year-old is confined to a wheelchair because of the attack.

But the roar of a record crowd at the Air Canada Centre during Saturday night's NHL game between the Toronto Maple Leafs and the Vancouver Canucks provided a brief escape from memories of a mission that's claimed the lives of 41 Canadians.

It's been a difficult test for the Canadian military to say the least, and for that reason several of those that served were special guests at the pre-game ceremony.

*As part of the event soldiers dropped the ceremonial puck, a particular thrill for one troop.

"It's really neat to be here ... out of the hospital," said McTeague.*

As an additional sign of support, the Maple Leafs are also encouraging fans to sign a huge banner that will be sent to the troops in Afghanistan. In fact, it's now two huge banners, since the first filled up so quickly a second's already been started ....


----------



## armyvern

Another article here this morning. 

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409



> Toronto Sun, 14 Jan 2007
> *Night to remember*
> *Hangar hails more than 100 members of Canadian Armed Forces *
> By JOE WARMINGTON
> 
> Not even four months ago a ball bearing went through one side of his neck and out the other.
> 
> Last night Sapper Mike McTeague was at the Maple Leafs game at The Hangar with more than 100 of his fellow service men and women from the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> He's nicknamed the Miracle Kid. The miracles keep on coming. "It is so great to be here," the 19-year-old Orillia native said at the Canadian Forces Appreciation Night.
> 
> He's been confined to a hospital bed for months and this was his first major outing. He just had to be there.
> 
> SUICIDE BOMB BLAST
> 
> It's certainly a long way from broken bones and lacerations and burned skin -- all the result of a suicide bomb blast he took the brunt of Sept. 19 in Afghanistan.
> 
> Four of his Canadian brothers and countless Afghan civilians were killed. They were handing out candy to the kids. Mike was representing them all last night. All of the men and women in uniform were representing them.
> 
> It was quite a thing because his family was told he would be the fifth Canadian death from that sneak attack from a Taliban sympathizer on a bicycle.
> 
> Yes, there was a hockey game last night. But last night was for the troops. "We are very proud of them," said Leafs GM John Ferguson. "It is an honour to have them here."
> 
> MLSE president Richard Peddie said the Maple Leafs really wanted to do something special for the troops.
> 
> The Air Canada Centre never felt safer. There were soldiers, sailors and airmen everywhere. Fans, who will not soon forget seeing those soldiers rappel from the top of the ACC, got a chance to sign a banner for the troops overseas and most importantly the fans got a chance to show their appreciation.
> 
> They didn't disappoint. The applause was deafening. "It really means a lot," said Cpl. Denver Williams, who was also wounded in that blast.
> 
> Denver was on crutches. He says there will be a day where he can discard them. McTeague was in a wheelchair. His plan is to throw it away, too.
> 
> You see men like this and others like Cpl. Jessie Melnyk, who lost an eye in an ambush, and it reminds us that not only are we as a country at war but we as a country have courageous people willing to go.
> 
> We always have. A plaque on the wall at the ACC shows dozens of Maple Leafs who served in WWII, including many in Major Conn Smythe's 30th Battery. But last night was about today's soldiers. "To the troops, we thank you and we salute you," said PA announcer Andy Frost.
> 
> Some of the troops in the gondola had tears in their eyes as the crowd just kept cheering as Pte. Scott Newlands was getting ready to sing O Canada.
> 
> Lieut. Steve Jones summed it up best: "I know I am going to go home to my warm bed tonight. But there are fellow Canadians right now trying to get a nap on a cot in the desert of Afghanistan."
> 
> Canadians like a miracle kid named McTeague who never really know when the next surprise bomb will blast.



http://torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2007/01/14/pf-3362263.html


----------



## captainj

Thanks guys

It was a real thrill for Mike to be at the game as he is a die hard Leafs fan. In fact other than his Laptop all he wanted was his Leafs blanket out of his UAB kit go figure...................................... The VCDS was really a Prince with Mike as he last saw him some time ago when it wasn't looking so good. Indeed all the media were very good to him being kind and truly sensitive in their approach. It seems we were bumped by the CBC last Thursday. I am told we will be on today Sunday 14 Jan look  out for it tonight. By the way can anyone help me as I want to put an image up really cool painting "Red Fridays Thunder". I am an old guy who is recently coming to grips with computers. My idea of a blackberry is a FMP ha ha ha.........................

If any of you guys have buds in the media push them my way as we really will need some follow up after the CBC story to keep the fund going so we are ready in the spring................................ 

CaptainJ


----------



## gaspasser

Just caught the video bite on the news, the whole 30 seconds brought a swell to my heart and left a lump in my throat.  
Safe travels and fast healing to our wounded lads.


----------



## Gunner98

Jimmy and captain j have indicated that their efforts were: "This fund is used for the soldiers who may want to watch TV, but need to pay 300 dollars a month to rent. or listen to music or need the internet. Also it will provide familes with gas money, parking fees, and possibly transportation services."

The new CANFORGEN has some teeth and covers many of the issues mentioned above.  CFPSA has been tasked to loosen their purse strings and give the COs a chance to put the care back in "Caring for the Injured."  I applaud your efforts and the pressure your campaign (and others) has put on the adults to respond.  

Perhaps you will have to rethink your mission which the website indicates is "supports Canadian service persons wounded on operations, at the outset of the healing process. The fund aims to improve the general morale and welfare of the soldiers and their families by working through first-line caregivers, medical staff, chaplain's and Assisting Officers."   

Edit:  Perhaps the goal for a $20K donation to The Fisher House Endowment Fund will be more easily identified as your primary objective.


----------



## captainj

I am well aware of the CANFORGEN as I was asked to comment on the DRAFT. That being said I do not think it is unfair to say that CFPSA has failed in the past to deliver programs (MFRC's etc). I truly hope on this one they will get it right. That being said I think it is fair to say that even if they do they have not covered off what happens when a troop arrives in Germany when they really need the help. The CANFORGEN focuses on arrival in Canada. We strongly believe that the program should kick in at the outset of the healing process aka Germany. The CANFORGEN talks about DVD rentals and DVD loaners etc. I ask how is a troop going to rent DVD's in hospital when in the ICU. They better have a AO on the ball. Indeed the idea of loaner DVD's isn't a good one as these troops have serious infections for the most part. CFPSA needs to look at giving them the kit outright to avoid cross contamination in point of fact I have discussed this issue with them (oh oh back to the drawing board) . I thank you for your comment  "I applaud your efforts and the pressure your campaign (and others) has put on the adults to respond". However I cannot help but think the CANFORGEN has been cobbled to gather in haste in response to media pressure and the work of this fund in bringing awareness. I know a cut and paste when I see one (cut and pasted from our original DRAFT) We are in a wait and see posture on this issue. In the event CFPSA delivers the goods great, we will augment their efforts with those special extras like a DVD/CD library, blankets, Team Canada Jerseys etc,  so the wounded do not have to "rent" and return. In addition this will allow us to focus our efforts on assisting families with expenses like parking (that really adds up). Sadly the system only allows for x15 days support to the family x30 with Doctors recommendation. I think we all agree there is much work to do on this issue and we as a fund will be max flex and step in where needed.

Captain J


----------



## captainj

BYT Driver

Where can I see the vidio clips???????

Captain J


----------



## simysmom99

The troops and families can always use the support if they find themselves in Germany.  It is quite expensive to be there, and we had an AO that was given money and instructed to file a claim when he got back to Canada.  Just getting things like an appropriate jacket was important when we were there.  It was the coldest January on record.  Who knew?  The fact of the matter is that the Padres need the money in their back pockets that are earmarked for the wounded and their families.  You should try getting a pizza at 10:00 at night when the food offered in the hospital is a grey/green color that no one in their right mind, let alone the healing, should ever have to be expected to eat.  All these little things add up to a big expense at the end of the day.


----------



## Armynewsguy

Here is the link for those interesed, to the Army News print story done on the fund. There should also be in the very near future a video story posted on the Army News site that also deals with the fund .

As soon as it comes out I will post the link.

bp


http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=1619


----------



## captainj

simysmom99 is so right *"The troops and families can always use the support if they find themselves in Germany".* The fund has already armed the Padre with a large "slush" fund and he has a 360 degree free fire zone to use as he sees fit to assist the wounded and families and yes this incl pizzia. Simysmom 99 has been there and lived this as have I as a AO in Germany. I suggest unless you have walked a mile in those shoes you might want to re think any position other than these folks need all the help we can give. I am however convinced that the way ahead is to have  "Wounded Warrior" Packs pre positioned in Germany with all the "electronis and entertainment etc ready to go. The CANFORGEN seems only to deal with being returned to Canada.
I have read it and do know a fair bit about this subject the solution is not a  cobbled togather in haste band aid that is being advocated. There are many other issues that need to be dealt with. A example that comes to mind is clothing the US had been giving our people a $100.oo US clothing fund this I am told has stopped. The Padre is in a position to get clothing for our people on a as needed basis. Indeed the Padre also knows when he needs to be topped up we are there no questions asked. This fund is in the yes biz not the fill out a form make a claim biz, trust me by the time that is done it is too late. Simysmom feel free to add comment on this one..........................................

Captain J


----------



## Michael OLeary

Re: the recent CANFORGEN 191/06

In a discussion I had with a CFPSA rep last week, I was informed that the support unit in Germany would ensure that hospitalized troops there would receive their telephones, televisions, internet access, and the (up to) $100 per week in amenities purchasing support through the support unit.


----------



## captainj

That is good news indeed, now wait out for it to happen ,by the way they already get internet access, TV , and phone cards. however the $100.00 per week to spend is great, the CANFORGEN states the parent unit has to pay up front and will have to claim. It should be interesting how the claims are done by the support unit in Germany. I am sure this will all work out in the end. In any event as I stated this fund will be there to augment CF efforts. I am sure any family will attest there is plenty to augment.  I must confess I have not had the best of luck with ant CFPSA programs nor has my wife. The survey says my wife is far from being alone on this issue.All this being said I really hope they get this one right...................................

Captain J


----------



## simysmom99

I know this fund is going to be successful.  When you meet the docs and the padre, all they want to do is help you out.  If that means finding pizza, getting your kid a ridiculously priced gameboy game or finding someone to charge your gameboy (I speak from experience on that one  ;D) they just want to help.  Having a slush fund just gives them more freedom to do as the soldier and their family needs.  And I think, as a wounded soldier, a piece of home is as good as any drug out there.


----------



## captainj

Indeed the fund is not only about Germany, as I have mentioned when folks are in Canada they only get x15 days support from the CF x30 with a doctors letter. Those parking bills can add up big time. We understood or dare I say had hoped that the system would eventually kick in. We are also in a position to be max flex so we can augment or fill in where the system fails or falls short. I would be remiss if I didn't say it has only taken a few years and a couple of hundred wounded to engage. I await with a renewed optimism for CFPSA to engage...........................

Captain J


----------



## Gunner98

"Those parking bills can add up big time."  This issue has been questioned/fought before and lost because no provincial health plan covers parking costs when a family member is in a hospice or hospital.   It is unfortunate when the docs and the Padres are doing the COs and AOs job of taking care of the admin side of the house.  The Padres have always had slush funds perhaps it is time to relook at how deep their pockets are.  The support unit in Germany is supported by CDLS London and NDHQ.

In another thread/forum we were discussing how soldiers are not charity cases when it comes to health care.  I guess in this case we/they are for now.


----------



## Takeniteasy

DND is moving ahead with the Soldier On program. They will annouce in more detail at a later date. Attached you will find the project proposal by the Canadian Paralympic Committe.  This is what the Soldier On program foundation is built on. We will require sustained funds to provide the sporting equipment/protheses to make it successful.

Duty With Honour 
Soldier On
Wouded Warrior

Sgt Andrew McLean


----------



## captainj

Gunner98

I do not look at it as"charity" in any way or form. For example Canadians from all walks of life are sending "care packages" over in droves. In point of fact he CF is stretched beyond capacity and cannot deliver many of the items being sent. Here is the question are all those packages being sent "charity"? They are being sent to soldiers getting tax free money and in theatre benefits etc. Please understand I am not saying all those benefits are a bad thing I am just putting it in perspective. Those packages are not "charity" they come from the heart from Canadians who care and wish to demonstrate that care.The fund is a great way for Canadians to show concrete support in a focused direct manner to those most vulnerable. Indeed you are correct on the issue of parking re health care benefits not covering them off. However many hospitals have funds for civilian patients to help with parking and travailing. All the fund wants to do is step up and help in a similar fashion as our people wouldn't qualify for this assistance from a civilian hospital.

I am not too sure how much/deep or if all Padres have a slush fund. On the issue of "It is unfortunate when the docs and the Padres are doing the COs and AOs job of taking care of the admin side of the house". I can assure you any AO who has been to Germany support the family, it is those who do not have next of kin (aka no AO) etc come over that need the assistance in the worst way. I do not know what to say here but this I have been there seen it first hand. This isn't a case of a AO or CO not doing their job it is a case of young men and women needing help.

I think it is best said as follows;

It's hard to imagine living half a world away from your family. Your main support network consists of the soldiers who are with you 24 hours a day. Add in the stress of continual firefights, roadside bombs, dust deprivation.

*And then-you are wounded during an attack*

Quickly separated from your buddies, flown to yet another foreign land for medical treatment.

You arrive with just the dusty uniform on your back. Picture yourself in a lonely hospital bed, relying on staff to help you get word to your family. Enduring the unrelieved monotony of a hospital room and medical procedures.

Right about now, could you use a little comfort from Canada?

Another issue the fund has been involved with is advocacy and awareness. In a nutshell it was a member of our board who brought the issue of soldiers losing in theatre benefits to the attention of a M.P. Dan McTeague Pickering East Scarborough. Dan brought the matter up before the house and the result is a change in policy and the wounded will not be short changed on their benefits. Albeit it is under a differant name, this issue is a matter of self esteem vs the money. I am extremely proud of our board member for his courage on this matter as I am thankful to Dan McTeague for standing up to the plate. Before you ask yes Dan is indeed related.

Captain J


----------



## Gunner98

captainj:

I hear you and I support you.  My use of the abbreviation AO was Admin Offr vice Assisting Officer.  AFAIK, Padre have always had slush funds provided for compassionate cases.  IMHO, if the packages were being solicitied, these items would be charity/donations.  If people send soldiers unsolicited items then these items are gifts/care packages from well-wishers.  I still believe in the CF, Army and Regimental family taking care of their own whenever possible.


----------



## captainj

Gunner 98 I wish it were the case, while it is true the Regt have packages of sports gear etc for the troops what good are sweat pants to a fellow who just lost his legs. Indeed the Reserves units in many cases do not have the coin. Many of the packages sent to the wounded do not even fit ie T Shirts etc. I am convinced these troops need more than a "sis boom ba" from the Regiment. Insofar as the CF looking after them well it has only taken a couple of hundred wounded for a CANFORGEN to come out.  I think it is fair to say a CANFORGEN that wouldn't have seen the light of day without the awareness program conducted. Heck your theory on unsolicited gifts while makes sense check out the CFPSA web site they are soliciting all the time. As a side note on the CF looking after our own. I am fighting a fight re tpt for a wounded chap on weekends to go home vs stay in the hospital. "It is not part of Rehab" BS it is a great deal part of rehab. The mind as you know will help the body. Clearly a Adm O being penny wise and pound foolish. I think we have a lot to learn and a huge curve..............................

Captain J


----------



## tomahawk6

Excuse me if I am off base here, but if this soldier was an American he would be at Walter Reed being fitted for prosthetics and counseling to help him return to some form of normalcy. I have visited these soldiers on a couple of occaisions and their will is just amazing. Soldiers who have lost limbs one might think would be feeling sorry for themselves or bitter and you dont see that attitude. President Bush even went jogging with a soldier who had lost a limb. Very inspiring. We also have organizations like Wounded Warrior, Soldiers Angels and others. I guess my question is doesnt DND provide for the rehab of soldiers that have lost limbs ?

http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/site/c.iqLTI2OBKlF/b.1109075/k.9013/Headquarters.htm

http://www.soldiersangels.org/


----------



## Strike

tomahawk6,

Although I haven't gone through this myself, I have seen others going through rehab, and the physio and other therapy is very intensive.  The problem is when a member is single or has a very small support group and the only treatment available is far from friends and family.  The military will only cover the cost of R&Q for family for a limited amount of time.  Anyone who has had anyone dealing with burns (for example) knows that recovery can last well over the 30 days that DND will cover.  If the closest and most able burn unit is in Toronto and the member hails from Kapuskasing (Northern Ontario) then he/she might be SOL wrt having family staying during treatment.  Can be a bit of a downer.

If this fund can help a little in covering costs to have a family member come visit a little more often, then all the power to them.


----------



## captainj

tomahawk6

Sapper McTeague has all his limbs and intends to keep them. Go to the web site www.woundedwarriors.ca where you will see a clip done by the CBC with him walking (albeit with a walker). Sadly the CF does not have Walter Reed nor do we have the Fisher House (we do however have nationalized medicine). this isn't a issue of quality of care it is very good indeed. The issue here is helping folks out with the nice to haves just like your programs "Wounded Warrior, Soldiers Angels" provide. We are in point of fact very similar indeed.

Captain J


----------



## KevinB

A couple members of this forum (myself included) have friends who lost limbs on TF 1-06 -- everything they have said is that the CF and the system is doing a bang up job.
  They are getting the best of care and equiptment and have been placed in the environment that they feel is best for their life - for some their home area -- for others not.
As well there are several wounded members of this forum who where repatriated.

 I'd prefer to here from the horses mouth - rather than a "interested party" as to how they feel any short falls (if they exist) in the system can be corrected.  For currently I beleive that this WWF is detracting from the focal point of the gov't actions.  

Just My $0.02


----------



## captainj

Fair enough Infidel-6 

Insofar as the "horses mouth" goes I have consulted with a large number of wounded and indeed live it every day as I am a AO to a badly wounded chap so I have a better idea than your average punter. (Been to Germany got the T shirt).  I am not advocating that the medical care is lacking in fact quite the opposite. What is lacking however are the little things in life to help time go by. What is lacking is support to the family's after the 15 days of CF support runs out. Indeed I suggest you read simmysmom99 comments in this thread as she has lived it and is without a doubt a SME from a family members perspective. While I respect your views I couldn't disagree more with you. I do not consider myself an "interested party" as you so put it. I suggest you walk a mile in the shoes of someone who is intimately involved with this and then and only then you can speak with some authority. I am sorry for getting a tad emotional on this one but.................. I live this on a daily basis and take what I do as an AO and this fund serious. 

This WWF fund as you put it has caused the Govt to act on two matters as follow;

1. Providing a alternate to overseas danger pay/allowances for the wounded by engaging a MP who brought the matter before the house. In a mere 4 weeks this policy was changed.......................

2. The recent CANFORGEN is a direct result of this fund. Indeed I had a Snr mbr of  CFPSA call me yesterday thanking the fund for our awareness program thus bring it to the attention of the right people so that they could act. 

Not too shabby for an "interested party"

By the way what is the focal point of the govt actions?????????????

Captain J


----------



## tomahawk6

Perhaps its possible for your fund to work with similar charitable organizations like the regimental associations et al ? By the way are you paid for your work on behalf of the Wounded Warriors ?


----------



## captainj

tomahawk6 

Fair question the answer is absolutely *NO....................... * not a thin dime. In fact it is a good thing that my wife is a understanding woman (Otherwise we would need a "Divorce" button) as I spend a fair bit of time doing this and raising funds. I fully appreciate in the US funds of this nature are operated by paid workers etc. This isn't the case nor will be the case. Your comment re Regimental funds is indeed valid and i would welcome any Regimental fund. That being said I think the Regimental funds deliver a very differant program than what we are doing. Currently to the best of my knowledge we are the only fund of our kind in Canada operating on a national scale as we do.

Captain J


----------



## tomahawk6

Thanks for your response. My reference to other soldier related charities was meant to see if the charities would/could coordinate their efforts for maximum effect.


----------



## captainj

tomahawk6 

I hear you but I do not think they would give up control of their programs nor would I do so. i am in the biz of delivering x4 programs and have the max flex in our letters of incorporation to deliver where needed. I am not in the biz of giving the troops sports kit regimental flags as they do. Do not get me wrong good stuff just not what we are in the biz to do. Did you check out the web site www.woundedwarriors.ca if so what do you think?????????

Captain J


----------



## armyvern

I personally find it very sad that people can not work together.

So much more could be accomplished, on behalf of the injured soldier...and *that's* what it's supposed to be about.

Perhaps we need a new board:

"Support for injured soldiers."

We could include individual threads on *all* the excellent and valued support out there for our soldiers, for example the excellent Regimental Funds of the PPCLI the The Royal Canadian Regiment. Flags, for example are an excellent morale booster for injured members of the particular Regiment in question. Regimental packages are not only given to members of that particluar Regiment either; they are compiled by The Regiments and are delivered to the injured, regardless of Unit, sex, trade.

This is a forum about soldiers, for soldiers, and by soldiers. I really don't like seeing allusions that one fund is better than the other. They all have their purpose, and they are all well-meaning.


----------



## tomahawk6

Fantastic idea Librarian. 
Captainj I found your web site to be quite professional and I wish you luck on your worthy project.


----------



## Edward Campbell

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I personally find it very sad that people can not work together.
> 
> So much more could be accomplished, on behalf of the injured soldier...and *that's* what it's supposed to be about.
> 
> Perhaps we need a new board:
> 
> "Support for injured soldiers."
> 
> We could include individual threads on *all* the excellent and valued support out there for our soldiers, for example the excellent Regimental Funds of the PPCLI the The Royal Canadian Regiment. Flags, for example are an excellent morale booster for injured members of the particular Regiment in question. Regimental packages are not only given to members of that particluar Regiment either; they are compiled by The Regiments and are delivered to the injured, regardless of Unit, sex, trade.
> 
> This is a forum about soldiers, for soldiers, and by soldiers. I really don't like seeing allusions that one fund is better than the other. They all have their purpose, and they are all well-meaning.



Bang on!

If the Mods (hint, hint Librarian) merged this thread with the nearby RCR Hospital Packs thread and the earlier PPCLI hospital packs thread we could follow the evolution of "Support for injured soldiers" and, maybe, put some perspective on the 'problem' and the solutions.

Also, given the success these initiatives are enjoying, they probably need not be 'stickies.'


----------



## captainj

Librarian 

I hope you do not think I am suggesting that one fund is better than the other. Just as the PPCLI and the RCR have dufferant funds/support for mbrs of their respective Battle Groups the Wounded Warriors fund is there to support all CF mbrs Reg and Res no matter what trade and or element. Indeed it appears the CFPSA is coming on side. I think it is fair to say that the Regimental funds and the Wounded Warrior Fund are there to augment whatever assistance is provided by the CF. I would further suggest that these great Regiments would would want to retain control of their respective funds than give control to say for example CFPSA. At the end of the day I think we can all agree that the wounded need all the help they can get. As in the US there are a number of orgs that are helping out. I really do not think this is a case of people not wanting to work with one another but rather one of differant programs. Having said that this fund would welcome communications from any Regimental/Corps fund or org Reg or PRes to explore ways to assist the wounded.


Edward Campbell 

I hear you re . "stickies", I ask you to understand yes I get a bit pedantic when someone makes a post that isn't particularly accurate and is in fact negative to the cause of assisting the wounded. I live this day to day

Captain J


----------



## armyvern

captainj said:
			
		

> I hear you re . "stickies", I ask you to understand yes I get a bit pedantic when someone makes a post that isn't particularly accurate and is in fact negative to the cause of assisting the wounded. I live this day to day
> 
> Captain J



Captj, I have no problems with your fund and I *guarantee* that I fully support all of our wounded. 

Your sentence above disturbs me. Perhaps you may wish to re-visit some of your posts, some of which seem to be written in a manner that does make light of the other excellent on-going programs; and that is why I made the point that I did.

Surely, I can't be the only one to have noticed that? My post was made to emphasize the fact that your fund is not the only fund out there, and that they are *all* worthy of recognition and promotion. 

Vern


----------



## NCRCrow

Hell, I think its great idea Captain J.

I would like to see your organization listed as a charity which I could donate through from my pay roll deduction. (United Way)

I do not know all the legal (ize) of doing this or if its possible, so this is a unresearched recommendation  before the all lower deck lawyers  leap on this post.


----------



## armyvern

Hfx Crow,

You can donate via Government of Canada Workplace Charity Campaign (GCWCC) Payroll Deductions to any Canadian registered charity.

All you need for your payroll deduction paperwork is the Charity Registration Number. 

GCWCC:

http://www.gcwcc-ccmtgc.org/menu_e.html

Here's the link to search for the Charitable Organization Registration number for anybody interested in donating to a specific group that your will have to provide:

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ebci/haip/srch/sec/SrchLogin-e;jsessionid=FnvTxCkjpTwCwbHhGfHJpPj1Jn1RkRPNlcSgtSlYtWDmpbhKGmYx!-1793714864

Captj...

Will the Wounded Warrior Fund be applying for Charitable Organization status for deduction purposes? If so, can you post the Registration number once it is approved?


----------



## Gunner98

captainj said:
			
		

> Gunner98 I do not look at it as"charity" in any way or form.
> Captain J



Librarian:  captainj told us it was not a charity!


----------



## armyvern

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> Librarian:  captainj told us it was not a charity!



Ooops, sorry. Missed that.


----------



## NCRCrow

Make it one (charity) and I am sure that the United Way (GCWCC) Canvasser's will have a easy go of signing military people up each year.

It would truly give back to the military community with tangible results and I know that my section and shipmates would be the first to sign up.

Crow


----------



## captainj

Boy oh boy guys.................................... 

I will attempt to make myself clear On the subj of "charity" yes we are in the process of incorporation and yes we will seek charitable tax status and yes one will be able to soon make a donation via paypal. All that being said funds such as this one and the Regimental funds clearly resonate with Canadians as an effective way to show their support to their troops.  Canadians are doing this from the bottom of their hearts and a tax receipt is at the bottom of the list as a motivator. As Gunner98 pointed out I do not view this as "charity" rather this is the right thing for Canadians to do. Canadians are doing this everyday sending packages over to the troops. I suppose one could think of that as charity. I prefer to think of it as Canadians showing their support. All I am saying is that by supporting a fund (any fund) that assists the wounded is a great way to show support to those who have gave all.

Librarian

I fully agree that there are other great funds etc out there doing great work. This fund however has differant goals than Regimental funds not better just differant. At the end of the day folks have a choice as to what cause to support. I would suggest they are all worthy and have a place in helping in the healing process.I ask that you go to the web site to see the goals of the fund www.woundedwarriors.ca I think you will agree we have a somewhat differant focus than Regimental funds not better just differant.......................

Captain J


----------



## NCRCrow

"yes we are in the process of incorporation and yes we will seek charitable tax status"

I look fwd to seeing you guys on the GCWCC list next year for payroll deduction.

Crow


----------



## captainj

So do I 

Captain J


----------



## niner domestic

Remember that an organization may be eligible to issue a tax receipt for donations for the year in which they applied and were granted their Charitable Tax status.  So even if Capt J's org cannot issue a receipt right now, upon successful completion of their Letters of Patent and Charitable Tax Number application they will be able to reach back to Jan 01/07 to issue receipts.


----------



## captainj

niner domestic 

You are so right on that one. I cannot tell you how frustrating it is to work through the minefield of bureaucracy. I am told by Ottawa we are good to go re Incorporation awaiting confirmation via letter. Next step Rev Can. The good news is I have a chap inside who will "fasttrack" it but I am sure it will be a few months.

Captain J


----------



## the 48th regulator

captainj said:
			
		

> Boy oh boy guys....................................
> 
> I will attempt to make myself clear On the subj of "charity" yes we are in the process of incorporation and yes we will seek charitable tax status and yes one will be able to soon make a donation via paypal. All that being said funds such as this one and the Regimental funds clearly resonate with Canadians as an effective way to show their support to their troops.  Canadians are doing this from the bottom of their hearts and a tax receipt is at the bottom of the list as a motivator. As Gunner98 pointed out I do not view this as "charity" rather this is the right thing for Canadians to do. Canadians are doing this everyday sending packages over to the troops. I suppose one could think of that as charity. I prefer to think of it as Canadians showing their support. All I am saying is that by supporting a fund (any fund) that assists the wounded is a great way to show support to those who have gave all.
> 
> Librarian
> 
> I fully agree that there are other great funds etc out there doing great work. This fund however has differant goals than Regimental funds not better just differant. At the end of the day folks have a choice as to what cause to support. I would suggest they are all worthy and have a place in helping in the healing process.I ask that you go to the web site to see the goals of the fund www.woundedwarriors.ca I think you will agree we have a somewhat differant focus than Regimental funds not better just differant.......................
> 
> Captain J



Captain J,

I find your goal to be commendable, however I would like to make a few comments.

Please understand that this website consists of people who's welfare, you are stating, you would like to look after.  The Soldiers who serve Canada.  Some of us have been wounded, or have been in situation where we would  be able to offer advice.

Unfortunately, I feel as if you are getting your back up against the wall, and not hearing out some of the advice given.

I apologise if I am misinterpreting your intent, or how you are conveying that.  The internet has a funny way of doing that.  I feel your description as this is different may cause some people to wonder of your intent.

dileas

tess


----------



## captainj

Tess

Seen, I would gladly listen your advice on this issue. I would be remiss if I didn't state that I have indeed spoke to many wounded chaps on this issue. Please feel free to contact me as I am easy to get ahold of via my web site. If you do not know who I am, Bud, Bill or Mac will point you in my direction.  I would be less than honest if I didn't say I have been a tad testy for the past few days fighting the system to get my wounded chap some support the system should provide. Sadly money is the root of a lot of poor decisions. I apologise if I have come across as if my back is against the wall. Frankly it is hard not to get emotional in this biz as an AO.

Captain J


----------



## George Wallace

There are numerous organizations now involved with the support for our wounded.  Most Regimental Organizations, Associations or Guilds are now becoming involved with alleviating the extra stresses placed on our wounded and their families.  Please review them all and decide which will best suit your wishes.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Thanks, Moderators, for merging these threads so that we can see where captainj and his programme fit into the larger scheme of things.

This http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42827/post-474075.html#msg474075 from RHFC_piper is, for me, the key: a wounded soldier telling us what he needed.  That specific need, it appears to me, has been and is being admirably met by The RCR, PPCLI and, I assume, the R22eR Associations.  (_Caveat lector_: I’m a member of one of those Associations and I anted up for a hospital pack.)

It also appears to me that the CF is meeting the immediate needs of families by getting them to and back from Germany, with an Assisting Officer, to comfort their wounded kin.

There is, *I guess*, an unfilled need for more support back in Canada.  I’m guessing that the circumstances vary with each wounded soldier.  It might be more complex in the case of some reservists from small towns who (and whose families) lack the resources available to regular members of the big, permanent force, _regimental families_.  I suppose DVD players and Hudson’s Bay blankets might be higher up on their priority lists.  I cannot help but wonder if captainj and his fund are not trying to duplicate some of the work already done by the Regimental Associations and, perhaps, failing to exploit the resources of the other regular and, especially, reserve regimental and branch associations.  I’m guessing that a wounded member of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada might have appreciated a RHFC sweatshirt as much as a Team Canada jersey and a generic Army baseball cap and I’m also guessing that the _urgency_ of providing a _follow up_ to the existing hospital packs would allow some time for a bit of customization to suit each soldier’s specific needs and wants.

Anyway, one and all: Thanks for what you have done, are doing and are planning to do.



Edits: typo (... specific need, it appears to me, has been ...) and spelling error (... needs of families by getting them to and back from ...)


----------



## captainj

Edward Campbell 

I respect what you are saying however if you look at the web site www.woundedwarriors.ca you will see that other than the issue of Regimental T Shirts etc you will see Sir that this fund is fundamentally differant in its goals. I too have in the past contributed to Regimental funds for the wounded. Yes they are doing a good job at what they are intended to do. 

I have no doubt that RHFC_pipers need were met. However while I am not sure how long he spent in hospital we have some who are there for a great deal of time. I assure you that I have along with others spoke to chaps currently in hospital and assessed their needs. The brave soldier I am AO to has been in hospital since 18 Sept.  I can only assume the folks in Pet for example have a good support network and are indeed close to home. This always isn't the case and these folks need help beyond what any Regimental fund could assist with. 

Insofar as 
"*I cannot help but wonder if captainj and his fund are not trying to duplicate some of the work already done by the Regimental Associations and, perhaps, failing to exploit the resources of the other regular and, especially, reserve regimental and branch associations". * 

I do not think this is the case the Wounded Warrior Fund is looking more long term with our 4 programs. Perhaps however you might be right and I should leave the T Shirts etc up to the Regimental system (I mean that I am not being funny). As you can I am sure appreciate this biz is a learning curve for everyone incl the CF.  I can assure you re Reserve units and fund that this isn't the case. While it is true some are a tad wealthy many are poor as church mice.

*"It also appears to me that the CF is meeting the immediate needs of families by getting them to and back from Germany, with an Assisting Officer, to comfort their wounded kin".*

I cannot agree with this. Yes... if a troop is out of hospital within 15 days all is well as the system only supports the family for that amount of time. The longer term wounded and the families have some real support issues and added stress. In addition very few families go to Germany in fact going to Germany isn't the best news for a family. Basically a family goes to Germany in the event of "life threatening" injury's. Believe it or not there is a chart that G1 uses to determine who,what, and why if they go to Germany along with a Doctors recommendation.

*"I’m guessing that the circumstances vary with each wounded soldier.  It might be more complex in the case of some reservists from small towns who (and whose families) lack the resources available to regular members of the big, permanent force, regimental families". * 

You are so right here each soldier has unique needs. Re Reservists from small towns I am sure you are right, sadly it is also the case in the GTA. In a nutshell other than places with a large CF presence there are issue. Believe it or not for example in Toronto you have a hard time getting a DND prescription filled at other than a few pharmacies I am told this is the case in other urban areas without a large CF presence. You can imagine more complex support is like moving mountains

I would really love to speak to you re this issue as I can see you have passion and really care. If you wish I will email you off line and give you my phone number.

Captain J


----------



## George Wallace

captainj 

I have noticed that you are constantly flogging a website in every one of your posts.  This is contrary to the Rules of Conduct for this site.  Please read them, particularly the parts dealing with SPAM.

Consider this your first Warning.  If you persist, we will be forced to introduce you to the Warning System, which if you continue to SPAM the site with links to another site, we will be forced to BAN you.

Thank you and please abide by the rules of this site.


----------



## the 48th regulator

captainj said:
			
		

> You are so right here each soldier has unique needs. Re Reservists from small towns I am sure you are right, sadly it is also the case in the GTA. In a nutshell other than places with a large CF presence there are issue. Believe it or not for example in Toronto you have a hard time getting a DND prescription filled at other than a few pharmacies I am told this is the case in other urban areas without a large CF presence. You can imagine more complex support is like moving mountains
> 
> I would really love to speak to you re this issue as I can see you have passion and really care. If you wish I will email you off line and give you my phone number.
> 
> Captain J



Hello Sir,

This is a very interesting statement, can you please elaborate.  What do you mean it is hard for DND prescriptions to be filled in the GTA, and how is the wounded warrior fund assisting?

This is a scary thought, and an explanation would be brilliant, so that any future injured reservists, will not be frustrated and know what avenues to take.

dileas

tess


(Moderator edit - see split tangent thread on this subject here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/56058.0.html)


----------



## armyvern

Topic re-titled to more accurately reflect the merged topic of various fundraising groups and initiatives currently underway in support of our wounded soldiers.

Vern


----------



## gaspasser

Saw a blurb last night, Friday Jan 19th, from CTV Toronto about the what captain j and others are doing for our wounded lads.


----------



## doch

I would like to assure you that all military physicians are also fully qualified and licensed practitioners in the civilian world too. Any pharmacist who would not fill a prescription should be reported to their professional organization. A doctor can write a prescription on a napkin and as long as his name and registration number are on it any pharmacist in Canada can fill it. 

members of the Canadian military including reservists are well cared for even when they live in Toronto.


----------



## The Bread Guy

And he's off!

*News Release:  Soldier and Canadian Ultrarunner goes the distance to raise awareness for new program*
Air Force / Force Aérienne - January 25, 2007
Article Link

17 WING WINNIPEG – Canadian Forces member and Canada’s male Ultrarunner of the year, Sergeant Andrew McLean, departs for a challenging international, 740-kilometer race to raise awareness for the Canadian Paralympic Committee’s (CPC) Soldier On program.

CPC is working closely with the CF to have the Soldier On program help to rehabilitate injured soldiers through sports. Sgt McLean learned about the program while searching for a cause to dedicate his Yukon Artic Ultra to.

“I would like to do my part to help injured soldiers get back in the game – running, biking, skiing, whatever it is they want to do,” says Sgt Andrew McLean. “These soldiers are young and have full lives ahead.”

“The primary area of interest is to help injured Canadians, and injured soldiers, become involved in sport, as a proven way of rehabilitation,” says CPC president Carla Qualtrough. “We see it as an ideal way of promoting Paralympic Sport in Canada. Our aim is to develop a sport system for people with disabilities, including soldiers, that encourages participation at all levels, from recreational to high performance.”

Since Sgt McLean has become involved in Soldier On, others across the CF have offered their support by organizing fundraising initiatives, such as a rock concert, a dinner, and a dive-a-thon.

*Sgt Andrew McLean is one of two Canadians to enter the Yukon Arctic Ultra’s 460-mile event. With only 13 days to complete the trek through the Arctic, that is nearly 18 full marathons.* As the current Canadian male ultrarunner of the year, and Canada’s fastest 100-mile marathon runner in 2005, training has become a lifestyle for the world-class athlete.

McLean will benefit from the broad range of Arctic skills and experience that he has honed as a Search and Rescue Technician in the Canadian Forces. Serving at 17 Wing Winnipeg, his Squadron’s area of responsibility for search and rescue includes much of Canada’s artic.

Media wishing to interview Sgt. McLean are asked to contact 2nd Lieutenant Angela Court at (204) 227-3439, or arrive at 17 Wing Winnipeg’s Whytewold gate between 8 a.m. and 2 p.m. Friday, 27 January, 2007.

-30-

For more info contact 2nd Lieutenant Angela Court during working hours at 204-833-2500 extension 6499, or after hours at court.ar@forces.gc.ca or 204-227-3439.


----------



## Rifleman62

For your info, in todays San Antonio, TX newspaper

*A $50 million thank-you to vets * 

Scott Huddleston
The San Antonio Express-News 

Today's dedication of a $50 million rehabilitation center at Brooke Army Medical Center will be as glitzy as one gets on an Army post, with celebrities and politicians shaking the hands of soldiers with severe burns and amputated limbs. 
Expected guests at the gala dedication of the Center for the Intrepid and two new Fisher Houses include two presidential hopefuls, Sens. Hillary Rodham Clinton and John McCain, as well as actor Denzel Washington, comedian Rosie O'Donnell and singer John Mellencamp. There's been talk that Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice and actress Michelle Pfeiffer may be there. 

But make no mistake. The stars at today's event are the troops who've served and sacrificed. 

As construction workers toiled at a breakneck pace for some 14 months to finish the cutting-edge facility on time, they kept thinking about the wounded. 

"That was a big emotional mover for the job," said Dean Poillucci, vice president of Skanska USA Building, construction manager on the project. 

About 1,000 tradesmen helped with the center, which took 325,000 man-hours to build. 

"This was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to build a facility for the people in our armed services," he said. "The challenges were many, and it took a lot of long days and long hours, but we knew what it was for." 

This morning's dedication also underscores a nation's gratitude. The center is the largest, costliest facility ever built for war veterans with private funds — more than 600,000 individual and corporate donations, ranging from $1 to $1 million. 

The country has come a long way since the Vietnam era, when veterans were cursed at and spat upon. Now, after 9-11, supporting veterans is as American as baseball and apple pie. 

Still, some critics have said the Intrepid center reveals a shortcoming in government's responsibility to care for veterans. 

Paul Begala, Democratic Party guru and former adviser to President Clinton, said the center, which will be staffed by Veterans Affairs and Defense Department medical workers and therapists, should've been funded with public dollars. 

"It is an obscenity that a government that can find billions in no-bid contracts for Halliburton and trillions in tax cuts for the wealthy cannot find a few million dollars to bind up the wounds of its heroes," he said. 

American Legion National Commander Paul Morin said the federal government has long failed its veterans, passing that responsibility to states or the private sector. 

"I use the phrase often that a nation that forgets its veterans is a lost nation. We're getting to that point when you see private individuals come to the plate to build a home for veterans who have lost limbs and other major injuries as a result of war," said Morin, 54, of Chicopee, Mass. 

VA Secretary Jim Nicholson, who's in town for the dedication, doesn't see it that way. 

The idea for the center began two years ago when New York philanthropist Arnold Fisher, chairman of the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund, asked military leaders what his group could do to help veterans. Congress had just approved a "death gratuity" for fallen U.S. troops, addressing a need Fisher's group had tried to meet by giving financial support to families of the fallen. 

"He wanted to have something really special here, a showplace for how we care for our injured, for all the world to see," Nicholson said. "This is just another notch up. I think it speaks volumes about the care and concern people in America have for young men and women who raise their hands, take an oath and go off to war." 

Media tours of the center began Sunday when Master Sgt. Daniel Robles, who had both legs amputated below the knee after being wounded in Iraq, became the first person to receive a medal in the new building — a Purple Heart and Bronze Star. 

With wife Ernestine and 5-year-old daughter Mary, at his side, Robles said he's used his family's support to get through since he was hurt nine months ago, and he looks forward to what he'll accomplish at the center. 

Arnold Fisher called the wounded veterans "our national treasure" but said he hopes they someday won't need facilities like the Intrepid center. 

"Our only wish is that a place like this someday will become a garage," he said. 

Features in the four-story center include an indoor gym with a running track and 21-foot rock climbing simulator; a gait lab that makes three-dimensional animated images to help guide and improve movement; a virtual reality dome, where veterans can improve their balance; shooting and driving simulators; and a water aquatics area, with a "flow rider" that resembles a ride at Schlitterbahn. 

The ornate, oval-shaped center is more than twice the size of BAMC's 29,000-square-foot amputee care center, which opened two years ago. 

Next to it are two new 21-room Fisher Houses. The Fisher House Foundation raised about $6 million to give relatives of the wounded a place to stay, with freshly planted palm trees, a rambling courtyard and a children's playground. 

The foundation partnered with the Fallen Heroes Fund and built two new houses side-by-side for the first time, in conjunction with the opening of the Intrepid center. 

Ken Fisher, Arnold Fisher's son and chairman and CEO of the Fisher House Foundation, said the new houses have wide hallways, rooms that are spacious and wheelchair-friendly, and large common areas — kitchens, dining and living rooms, so families with similar difficulties can share and bond. 

"They will have a feeling of warmth," he said. "We want these houses to be homes." 

One wounded Marine at BAMC, Cpl. Aaron P. Mankin, 25, said he's had more than 20 surgeries since he was badly burned over 25 percent of his body, including his face, hands and arms, the result of an explosion in Iraq two years ago. 

But with his wife and infant daughter nearby, he's adjusting to his disability and disfigurement, while learning to be a father. Since he was wearing goggles when injured, he still has eyes to see his baby, Madeline. 

"There's a lot of questioning and self-doubt any dad has. Those are compounded," he said in a raspy voice, from inhalation burns. 

"The exciting part is there's no other place you can go to get this type of quality care," said Mankin, of Rogers, Ark. 

It remains to be seen whether the center will be the last privately funded facility that's needed for veterans. 

"I certainly hope so," said Bill White, president of the Fallen Heroes Fund. "But I could tell you one thing. I was at the hospital the other day and they were talking about getting geared up for potentially more wounded service members coming from Iraq and Afghanistan. The need is great." 

Aside from $250,000 donated by USAA and $100,000 from Randolph-Brooks Federal Credit Union, San Antonians gave little for the center, White said. 

Advances in battlefield survival, from 73 percent during Vietnam to 93 percent today, have prompted the nonprofit world to do more to care for the wounded, Ken Fisher said. 

His foundation plans to build 21 new Fisher Houses over the next four years and, since 9-11, has given more than 7,500 airline tickets to veterans' relatives to help them be near loved ones. 

"We're trying to grow the foundation to help with the families' other needs," he said. 

The higher survival rates also have challenged the VA to give veterans a quality of life, said Nicholson, a Bush appointee who became secretary in 2005. 

"There are now people returning who would not be coming back alive in previous wars," he said. "That's both a challenge and an opportunity for us, to serve those who've made great sacrifices." 

Funding for veterans' health care has risen 70 percent since 2000, Nicholson said. The $80 billion VA budget for 2007, up from $48 billion in fiscal 2001, includes an unprecedented $25 billion for VA medical care. 

And despite heated debate over President Bush's planned troop surge in Iraq, Nicholson said he believes support for veteran health care spending will keep rising. 

"I expect that there will continue to be strong support of veterans," he said. "It's not about partisan politics, it's about patriotism."


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

http://www.kicx106.com/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=supporttroops

So, will I see any of our esteemed army.ca members there?

I'll be wearing a red army.ca shirt......


----------



## Pubcrawl

I am currently making quilts to send to the hospital. No reg. colours or unit insignia..warm quilt..small Canada flag stitched on.... I am giving them as one human to another..regardless of trade or rank...no strings.


----------



## 3rd Herd

Mods feel free to Move:
The usual disclaimer:
edit to add:http://www.thesudburystar.com/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=648738&catname=Local+News&classif=

Campaign supports kids of fallen soldiers; Urges government to pay for their post-secondary education

Carol Mulligan

Saturday, August 11, 2007 - 09:00 

Local News - Whether Canadians agree our troops should be in Afghanistan or not, we are largely unanimous on one point: our country's women and men fighting the Taliban deserve our respect. 

Tim Peters and his friends believe soldiers killed fighting for Canada deserve more. They want the government to provide free education to the fallen soldiers' children. 

Sudbury native Peters, 26, and friends from the University of Toronto have launched an initiative called Herofund.ca. 

Its mission is to persuade the federal government to pass legislation allocating money for post-secondary education for the children of soldiers killed in the line of duty. 

Peters says Herofund.ca is a non-political, non-profit organization seeking to collect more than 100,000 signatures to be presented to Canadian Parliament. 

The idea was his, and it was sparked by a couple of factors. One was his sorrow that young children are losing their soldier fathers at far too young an age. 

The other was his wish to honour the memory of his grandfather, Tom Peters, the well-known Sudbury environmentalist who died earlier this year. 

Tom Peters served with the Canadian navy during the Second World War and was very proud of his service. 

"That really inspired me to push through with this vision," said Tim Peters in a telephone interview Friday from Toronto where he now lives. 

The younger Peters graduated from the University of Toronto in 2005 with a degree in history and political science, and considered a career in public service with foreign affairs, he said. 

A high-technology consultant with a Toronto firm, Peters said he was touched by stories of the financial difficulties faced by the families of soldiers killed in Afghanistan. 

"I felt that we could do more ... that we are a community and we have to look out for each other," he said. 

"They're overseas fighting so I can be in school or working. If something's to happen, we have to look after each other (and) help their families." 

Peters talked with friends in Sudbury who are in the reserves and with other military personnel and their families to test the idea. All support it, he said. 

The campaign and its website, www.herofund.ca, were launched Thursday and, within hours, 400 people had visited the site. Responses came from people who are the left and the right politically. 

"We support these people who are out there doing these really brave tasks," said Peters. "Whatever our views are about politics, they deserve our support as a community." 

The website was created by another Sudburian, Anthony Carbone, who now lives in Mississauga and shares Peters' conviction that this is an important cause. 

Herofund.ca's focus is on gathering names on its petition, which can be found on its website. At the same time, its members are talking with university officials about tuition breaks for the children of soldiers killed in action. 

If those avenues aren't successful, the group may turn to the public for donations, but Peters is hoping that won't be necessary. 

When it obtains 100,000 signatures, they will be presented to Gov.-Gen. Michaelle Jean, Prime Minister Stephen Harper, the House of Commons and the Senate, said Peters. 

Visit the group's website at www.herofund.ca.

cmulligan@thesudburystar.com 

gave their lives 

Three soldiers with ties to Sudbury have been killed serving in Afghanistan: 

Corporal Glen Arnold, of 2 Field Ambulance at CFB Petawawa and originally from McKerrow, was killed Sept. 18, 2006, when a Taliban bicycle bomber attacked Canadian soldiers and civilians west of Kandahar. He is survived by his wife and three children. 

Private David Byers, 22, of 2nd Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry at CFB Shilo and from Espanola, was killed in the same bomb attack as Arnold. His fiance was pregnant when he was killed and has since given birth to the couple's daughter. 

Trooper Mark Andrew Wilson, 39, of the Royal Canadian Dragoons at CFB Petawawa and formerly of Killarney, died when his armoured vehicle hit a roadside explosive in the Panjwaii district of Afghanistan. He is survived by his wife and two sons


----------



## 3rd Herd

A nice little well done:
http://newsdurhamregion.com/news/opinion/article/84364

Donations to troops appreciated
Tue Aug 14, 2007

To the editor:
Once again the good citizens of Uxbridge rallied and supported a wonderful cause. Thank you to all of you who donated clothing and toiletries for the troops in Afghanistan. If you happened to pass by the window of Blue Heron Books at collection time you would have seen it filled to overflowing with donations. A special thank you to Audrey Bain and her husband who helped to see some 30 boxes safely on a military transport, and a thank you also to Chris and Marcus Eaton and Daniel Bagg who helped to sort the goods and write up all of the customs forms. It was truly a teamwork effort. Below is a note sent from my nephew in Afghanistan upon receipt of the goods.

Shelley Macbeth

Uxbridge


I would like to personally thank the citizens of Uxbridge and Durham Region for their generosity in supporting the troops rally held on April 21. As well, your donations dropped off at Blue Heron Books have allowed R3 Multinational Medical Unit (R3) to replenish the shelves of the donation room. This allowed R3 to send some much needed personal items to the troops working at the Forward Operating Bases. It is sometimes the forgotten items that make all the difference in the daily life of a soldier.

Role 3 Multinational Medical Unit is located at the Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan. The hospital is a military medical facility manned by Canadian, American, British, Dutch and Danish medical staff.

R3 provides medical care to all military soldiers in Southern Afghanistan. We also provide care to the Afghanistan police, Afghanistan army and any civilians that may have been injured by the fighting are also treated in our hospital. Your donations are greatly appreciated.

David Decaire


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Nice piece on  captainj  on Global news 'Everyday Heroes" segment tonight.

Well done.


 Intro


----------



## the 48th regulator

Video

Article

I want to echo Bruce, Well done Sir  

Very well done, salute to Global as well.

dileas

tess


----------



## Representative Plaintiff

June 1, 2009



Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, C.C., C.M.M., C.O.M., C.D. Governor General of Canada

Rideau Hall

1 Sussex Drive
Ottawa, Ontario
K1A 0A1



Dear Your Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, C.C., C.M.M., C.O.M., C.D. Governor General of Canada



SUBJECT: RENOUNCEATION OF MILITARY MEDALS DUE TO THE CONTINUED LACK OF ACTION BY THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT TOWARDS DISABLED VETERANS OF THE CANADIAN FORCES & RCMP



My name is Dennis Manuge. I am a disabled veteran of the Canadian Forces and also the representative plaintiff for, DENNIS MANUGE v. HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN and the lone plaintiff for, DENNIS MANUGE v. AGC. These legal actions are a last resort to recover almost $500 million that has been illegally stolen (clawed back) by the federal government and the Department of National Defence from an estimated 6500 disabled veterans like myself. The case is known in media and political circles as the SISIP Clawback.

The Class Action:

The Class Action was initiated in March of 2007 on behalf Dennis Manuge and all other disabled veterans who’s SISIP Long Term Disability Benefits are reduced by the amount of the monthly VAC Disability Pension they receive under the Pension Act.

On May 20, 2008, the Federal Court of Canada certified the claim as a Class Action and defined the Class as follows:

All former members of the Canadian Forces whose long term disability benefits under the SISIP policy number 901102 were reduced by the amount of their VAC disability benefits received pursuant to the Pension Act from April 17, 1985 to date.

The effect of the certification of this claim cannot be understated. Upon certification, the claim changed from one individual pursuing litigation against the Government of Canada alone to in excess of 6500 disabled veterans pursuing the Government of Canada for their collective losses.

You should know that the government has already spoken and voted to end this practice in parliament on November 7, 2006. The vote in the house to support Mr. Peter Stoffer’s private bill was 154 yeas to 111 nays. No action by the government.

I, along with another disabled Veteran, my lawyer, and the Royal Canadian Legion Command, addressed the Senate Sub-Committee on Veterans Affairs on May 7, 2008. Subsequently, that committee released a report on June 18th, 2009, titled, Report on Reductions of Services Income Security Insurance Plan Long Term Disability Benefits. Below is an excerpt from their report; 

FINDINGS

This is an exceedingly complex issue, but the Subcommittee worked hard to maintain a focus on the central question as to whether the current method of reducing veterans’ SISIP LTD benefits was fair.  We have concluded it is not.

The DND and CF Ombudsman’s Special Report of October 2003, presents an in-depth study of this issue and we are pleased to note that it comes to the same conclusion as we have.  It too judges the SISIP LTD reductions to be unfair.([7])  In fact, all witnesses who appeared before us, with the exception of witnesses from the Department of National Defence (DND), felt the reductions were indeed unfair.

The Ombudsman’s report delivered five recommendations, three of which have been implemented.  Regrettably, DND has chosen not to move ahead with the two principal recommendations that call for an immediate end to SISIP LTD reductions and the reimbursement of Veterans who were subject to such reductions since 2000.

During our study of this issue DND was asked to provide two items of background information.  First, they were asked for the average SISIP LTD payment for the past fiscal year.  Second, they were asked to calculate the cost of reimbursing all Veterans whose SISIP LTD benefits had been reduced, since 1976.  Both requests were made when DND witnesses appeared before us on 30 April 2008.  At the time of publication of this report, DND had not yet replied.

 FUTURE ACTION 

The Subcommittee is concerned about all the Veterans who, since 1976, have had their SISIP LTD benefits reduced. We will revisit the complex issue of reimbursement later this year, when DND has provided the information requested.

RECOMMENDATION 

That the government immediately cease the practice of reducing SISIP LTD benefits awarded to veterans, by the amount received in a Pension Act disability pension.



As mentioned earlier in this letter, your Excellency, our legal action is a last resort. Since the DND Ombudsman’s original report (October 2003) calling for an end to this unfair clawback, we have had nothing but support and understanding towards our cause from everyone except the government of this country. Pat Stogran, the VAC Ombudsman, has overtly supported this cause on his official website as well.



“The SISIP Long Term Disability Plan is administered by the Canadian Forces, and so technically these claw backs fall outside my mandate. However, since there is no doubt in my mind that the National Defence and Canadian Forces Ombudsman has researched this issue with all the thoroughness and rigour that we in the Office would, I have no hesitation at all to echo the Ombudsman’s condemnation of this unfair treatment. Additionally, since Veterans Affairs Canada uses the same calculation formula to determine Earning Loss benefits—a program that guarantees 75 percent of pre-release salary while a Veteran takes part in the Rehabilitation Program—I have exercised my formal obligation to our stakeholders by asking the Department to review the way it calculates the Earning Loss benefits. We intend to track this matter very, very closely.”

         (Pat Stogran-VAC Ombudsman)



Here is a list of who has supported an end to this unjust and illegal practice;



Andre Marin, Yves Cote, former DND Ombudsman

Pat Stogran, VAC Ombudsman

Parliament of Canada, vote November 2006

The Royal Canadian Legion Command

The Senate of Canada

McInnes Cooper (Peter Driscoll) my legal representative



Now we are being stalled at every turn in court, and will appear before the supreme court of Canada to argue the de-certification of our action in the federal court of appeals. To what end? We will win eventually. The government needs to do the right thing now. The issue some say is complex is not really a complex issue at all. It is about fundamental fairness and doing the right thing on behalf of those of us souls who were willing to “sign a blank cheque made out to the people of Canada for an amount up to and including our lives.”



As the Queen’s Representative for Canada and your “commander in chief” role for our forces I am choosing to write to you in hopes that you will become an outspoken advocate for our cause and the other very serious issues before the courts related to Veterans.



Since the implementation of the New Veterans Charter things have not changed. The government would have us believe that the above practice no longer takes place; however, the same clawback applies when veterans apply for the Earnings Loss Benefit. (See http://www.ombudsman-veterans.gc.ca/reports-rapports/discussions/090204-discussion-eng.cfm)



In protest towards the government of Canada’s lack of action, please accept my military medals, acquired during my nine and a half years service, as I no longer respect the government of Canada, the bureaucrats who really run things, nor the institution (DND) that presented me with them. I am ashamed of my oath of allegiance to Queen and Country, when so many of us have not had that same allegiance in return. The lies, denials, and lack of action by the government of Canada need to come to light. My medals will accompany this letter.



If you and your office require further information on this issue please contact any or all of the following:



Peter Stoffer, MP Sackville Eastern Shore of NS

Peter Driscoll, Attorney McInnes Cooper, Halifax NS

Pat Stogran, VAC Ombudsman



Sincerely and respectfully





Dennis Manuge

32 Isaac’s Place

RR#2 Site 10A Box 0

Head of Chezzetcook, NS

B0J 1N0



(902) 827-4807

Cell- 499-0656
dmanuge@eastlink.ca
dennis.manuge@mobility.blackberry.net 





References



click on Court Number for additional information and 'RE' for Recorded Entry information 

Court Number 
 Style of Cause 
 Nature of Proceeding 
 'RE' 

T-296-09 
 DENNIS MANUGE v. AGC 
 S. 18.1 Application for Judicial Review 
 RE 


  

  

click on Court Number for additional information and 'RE' for Recorded Entry information 

Court Number 
 Style of Cause 
 Nature of Proceeding 
 'RE' 

T-463-07 
 DENNIS MANUGE v. HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN 
 Others - Crown (v. Queen) [Actions] 
 RE 


  

  

  



RCMP CASE 



click on Court Number for additional information and 'RE' for Recorded Entry information 

Court Number 
 Style of Cause 
 Nature of Proceeding 
 'RE' 

T-479-09 
 A. GERARD BUOTE v. AGC 
 S. 18.1 Application for Judicial Review 
 RE 



click on Court Number for additional information and 'RE' for Recorded Entry information 

Court Number 
 Style of Cause 
 Nature of Proceeding 
 'RE' 

T-889-08 
 A. GERARD BUOTE v. HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN 
 Others - Crown (v. Queen) [Actions] 
 RE


----------



## Nemo888

I wish VAC didn't suck so much that we needed all theses programs. When I compare the benefits to the life changing disabilities they are minuscule. 260,000$(Last time I checked) for 100% disability sucks. Don't go on about the cost of living things they will give you now. VAC treats vets like someone on welfare and makes then beg for every scrap and everything takes months. Vets should really get mobilized somewhere.


----------



## George Wallace

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I wish VAC didn't suck so much that we needed all theses programs. When I compare the benefits to the life changing disabilities they are minuscule. 260,000$(Last time I checked) for 100% disability sucks. Don't go on about the cost of living things they will give you now. VAC treats vets like someone on welfare and makes then beg for every scrap and everything takes months. Vets should really get mobilized somewhere.



I think you are starting to confuse the different programs/plans/policies in place for CF members.  You seem to be talking about SISIP above, completely removed from Veterans Affairs.  On the other hand, SISIP deducts what Veterans Affairs awards from their payments.  

Something has to be done about the policies and formulas that the Government and SISIP use to, and apply to, benefits awarded injured CF members.


----------



## mariomike

I would like to see "Presumptive Legislation" for certain military occupations. That is, it is presumed that certain health conditions are associated with certain military occupations.


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike said:
			
		

> I would like to see "Presumptive Legislation" for certain military occupations. That is, it is presumed that certain health conditions are associated with certain military occupations.



Numerous studies have been done on military occupation as to health and work conditions.  For instance, Cooks are subjected to the worse work environment when it comes to noise pollution, while Armour Corps pers were subjected conditions that created lower back problems and compressed discs.  Most Cbt Arms were also subjected to hearing loss, but not to the scale as Cooks.  These studies have been do for every CF Trade and results documented.  

As to Federal Legislation; well that is a different story, and one that may help in victims claims through Veterans Affairs.


----------



## dustinm

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Numerous studies have been done on military occupation as to health and work conditions.  <snip> These studies have been do for every CF Trade and results documented.



Out of curiosity, do they make these studies available to the general public? It would be interesting to read up on the health impact of certain trades, beyond the little snippets provided on the CF Recruiting website.


----------



## SeanNewman

Sorry to revive a dead thread here, but I searched for my answer and this was the closest thread I could find.  Lots of VAC / disability / pension threads, though.  Most of them are about the monthly vs lump sum.

My question is:

For those of you who have been applying for pensions in the last 5+ years, what sort of time frame were you looking at before a decision was reached and you seeing money for the first time? (Assuming it went in your favour).

I am curious at to whether or not there is now a massive back log of cases due to Afghanistan and it's taking longer, or if because of Afghanistan the wait time is shorter because there is more horsepower thrown at it and they are getting better and more efficient at it.

Could you please post the time frame you applied and how long it took?  Perhaps we can establish a tend.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Happy Canada Day Weekend Folks!! Just here to help you get acquainted with Wounded Warriors.ca.

Wounded Warriors of Canada, an independent not-for-profit charity that supports Canadian service members and veterans who suffer from Mental injuries such as PTSD.

The Wounded Warriors of Canada works closely with Veterans Affairs Canada, the Department of National Defence and a variety of caregivers to bring care and healing for injuries to the minds of service members.

Wounded Warriors.ca fully recognizes the priority to treat Operational Stress Injuries, like that of Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder and other OSIs. It is primarily a fundraising mechanism that contributes to existing support programs that tend to Mentally injured soldiers.

In just three years, Wounded Warriors.ca has raised more than $1,700,000! The health of the fund is a credit to the benevolence of Canadian citizens and corporations alike.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2431856118/

dileas

tess


----------



## krustyrl

I realize the date on the last post on this thread but has anyone heard if they were selected to attend this years WW Weekend in Chilliwack.?


----------



## the 48th regulator

krustyrl said:
			
		

> I realize the date on the last post on this thread but has anyone heard if they were selected to attend this years WW Weekend in Chilliwack.?



The Weekend has been cancelled, this was posted by Blake Emmons, the founder.


It is with heavy heart that I regret to inform everyone that we were met with some challenges in Chilliwack that have proven to be insurmountable. I have spent the last two days teleconferencing with my Board of Directors. We took into consideration all potential avenues and have made the incredibly difficult decision to cancel our Wounded Warriors Weekend event in Chilliwack. We carefully considered the integrity of all concerned when we made our decision and are deeply appreciative of all those who have supported our previous Wounded Warriors Weekends. Unfortunately, we were unable to raise sufficient funds this year to present our Wounded Warriors Weekend in the same manner as in previous years. Please stay connected with us as we will continue to press forward on a future event. Next years plans have already been made to return to Nipawin, the birthplace of Wounded Warriors Weekend.


 Blake Emmons - Founder


dileas

tess


----------



## krustyrl

Thanks 48th Regulator, sadly this happened. Would you mind if I re-posted this on FB, there are a lot of people waiting to hear.?


----------



## the 48th regulator

By all means, 

Their Facebook group also posted it, so it could be easier to use that as well.

dileas

tess


----------



## mariomike

PARAMEDIC CHIEFS OF CANADA PARTNER WITH WOUNDED WARRIORS CANADA TO LAUNCH EPAULETTE CAMPAIGN
https://woundedwarriors.ca/paramedic-chiefs-canada-partner-wounded-warriors-canada-launch-slip-red-campaign/
“Paramedics Chiefs of Canada are honoured to be supporting Wounded Warriors Canada for this SLIP ON YOUR RED Campaign.  Awareness and funds from this campaign will directly support mental health initiatives for both the Military and Public Safety Personnel.”

Not in Peel Region ( part of the GTA ): 
“Not to say that I am downplaying Wounded Warriors but we have a service to run and have an identification that needs to be maintained. I can't be issuing directives for epaulettes to change in cause and style type for every cause that is out there." 

( I think they got the rank insignia wrong. When I was on the job, Chiefs and Commanders out-ranked Superintendents. )


----------

